# ★★★USA Olympic Class of 2012★★★



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

*BW** Rau'shee Warren is 16-3-0-1(4kO). If you include WSB 24-3-0-1 (4KO)
*SBW** Joseph Diaz Jr is 27-1(14KO) If you include WSB 28-2(14KO)
*LW** Jose Ramirez 23-0(16kO)
*LWW** Jamel Herring 19-2(10KO)
*WW* Errol Spence Jr is 24-0(21KO) IBF welterweight champion
*MW **Terrell Gausha is 21-1 (10KO). If you include WSB 26-3(11KO)
*LHW* Marcus Browne is 23-0(16KO)
*HW* Michael Hunter 16-1 (11KO)
*SHW* Dominic Breazeale is 20-1(18KO)

Warren, Spence, Browne, Gausha, Hunter and Breaezeale are all signed with Al Haymon.
Joseph Diaz Jr is with Golden Boy promotions. Jamal Herring and Jose Ramirez are with Top Rank.

*Their upcoming fights are:*
Errol Spence vs Mikey Garcia March 16










* Diaz now at FW
* Ramirez now at LWW
* Herring now at LW
*Guasha now at LMW
* Warren now at SFW


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Decided to bring this thread over to this site

Here's Spence's latest fight


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Spence really commits to those body shots, always good to see.


----------



## Cuarenta (Jun 1, 2013)

Looking good


----------



## aliwasthegreatest (Jul 29, 2012)

How many legit prospects out of the class?


----------



## Cuarenta (Jun 1, 2013)

aliwasthegreatest said:


> How many legit prospects out of the class?


I would say 3


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

aliwasthegreatest said:


> How many legit prospects out of the class?


I would say 1 (Spence). Browne and Ramirez are maybes if they can really elevate their game in the pros and continue to develop. Raushee Warren was already on the downslide in his amateur career and losing against competition that wasn't anything special. He's similar to Russell jr. in that he looks good, but he's not actually that good.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

aliwasthegreatest said:


> How many legit prospects out of the class?


Spence appears to be the most promising one to most people. I'd say the ones to look out for is Jose Ramirez, Joseph Diaz Jr, and Marcus Browne.

Rashee Warren was the most accomplished one in the amateurs, but I don't expect him to go that far in the pros


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## aliwasthegreatest (Jul 29, 2012)

Had hope for Marcus Hunter. I don't think he'll make it very far though in the HW ranks. He's got a lot of awesome attributes, but not enough.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Spence appears to be the most promising one to most people. I'd say the ones to look out for is Jose Ramirez, Joseph Diaz Jr, and Marcus Browne.
> 
> Rashee Warren was the most accomplished one in the amateurs, but I don't expect him to go that far in the pros


Browne is a strong athlete but I question his mentality for the game. At the olympics against Hooper he effectively quit during the fight when Hooper went for it, Browne didn't want to be in the ring. When he's a facing an aggressive guy with skills applying pressure with 8 rounds left in a fight I can't see him sticking it out. He's going to have to develop his mental game more than anything to make it in the pros imo.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> Browne is a strong athlete but I question his mentality for the game. At the olympics against Hooper he effectively quit during the fight when Hooper went for it, Browne didn't want to be in the ring. When he's a facing an aggressive guy with skills applying pressure with 8 rounds left in a fight I can't see him sticking it out. He's going to have to develop his mental game more than anything to make it in the pros imo.


yeah I definitely agree with that. I remembered being so excited to see his first fight in the Olympics when I heard about him and saw him in the golden gloves, but then he disappointed. He's falling under that slick american southpaw syndrome of having a lot of talent, but bad heart/mental toughness


----------



## aliwasthegreatest (Jul 29, 2012)

aliwasthegreatest said:


> Had hope for Marcus Hunter. I don't think he'll make it very far though in the HW ranks. He's got a lot of awesome attributes, but not enough.
> 
> Edit: Michael Hunter. The video I guess threw me off. [/QUOTE


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

This is the closest I can find to a pro bout for Rashee


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

I love these type of threads man!


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Vic said:


> I love these type of threads man!


:good I was hoping people would find it helpful. I made it on esb, but I'm bringing it over to its new home


----------



## Wiirdo (May 31, 2012)

Errol Spence is the real deal. Legit power as well.


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Yeah?!

Well we've got Tom Stalker!!!!! :ibutt:ibutt:ibutt

























:ughh


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

good thread


----------



## josip (Jun 4, 2013)

this was an ESB thread


----------



## Pimp C (Jun 3, 2013)

Spence will end up being the best of that group.


----------



## KO KIDD (ESB EX-Patriot) (Jun 3, 2013)

Despite the lack of medals I felt these guys had good pro styles which prepares them for the pro ranks

Diaz Jr was my favorite fighter to come out of this class

Class of 08 is getting its first title try in 2013 while the other guys have done very little except for Widlers nice record hes not ready for a title fight though he may get one sooner than we think

I get the idea 2012 may do better in the pros than 2008 though that wouldnt say much


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Joseph Diaz Jr is fighting in 2 days. He's been sparring with Mikey Garcia in preparation for Juan Manuel Lopez


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

2 or 3 World Champs in this class.
Spence, Diaz & Ramirez are my picks.


----------



## Executioner (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> This is the closest I can find to a pro bout for Rashee


wow im dissapointed with warren..for someone with his talent and amateur experience his defence isnt supposed to be as bad as that. hes not going to last long in the professionals (world level)


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Executioner said:


> wow im dissapointed with warren..for someone with his talent and amateur experience his defence isnt supposed to be as bad as that. hes not going to last long in the professionals (world level)


You have to remember that Warren went out in the 1st round of three consecutive Olympic games. He either doesn't have the mentality to cope with the pressure or he just doesn't have the skills. I believe it's a combination of both. As you say he isn't hard to find, a lot of less naturally talented fighters beat him as an amateur. He's seemed to regress as time goes on, the major title he won as an amateur was the World Champs in 2007. I can't see him being anything above a journeyman level fighter. If he has a smart promoter he might be able to manoeuvre his way into a vacant paper title bout against some B grade fighter. He's certainly nothing to get excited about imo.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Just saw Joseph Diaz Jr. fight today. Anyone impressed? He is very, very accurate, but he lacks any power. 

His opponent was damn shameful. They dragged the guy from the flyweight division. 

Diaz could barely keep the dude at bay in the third round. I wasn't impressed with him. We'll see how he improves through the years, though, but for an Olympian, he didn't look so good fighting his flyweight opponent.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> Just saw Joseph Diaz Jr. fight today. Anyone impressed? He is very, very accurate, but he lacks any power.
> 
> His opponent was damn shameful. They dragged the guy from the flyweight division.
> 
> Diaz could barely keep the dude at bay in the third round. I wasn't impressed with him. We'll see how he improves through the years, though, but for an Olympian, he didn't look so good fighting his flyweight opponent.


his fight was on showbox? I missed it, I'll try to look it up later


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> his fight was on showbox? I missed it, I'll try to look it up later


It was on the prelims to the Maidana/Lopez fight. Watch and see how bad Diaz looked against shameful opposition. It included two heavies (forgot their names), Diaz/Casillo, and Kamegai/Perez. The finale was a good fight, but I was very disappointed seeing Diaz with all the hype he gets on here.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> It was on the prelims to the Maidana/Lopez fight. Watch and see how bad Diaz looked against shameful opposition. It included two heavies (forgot their names), Diaz/Casillo, and Kamegai/Perez. The finale was a good fight, but I was very disappointed seeing Diaz with all the hype he gets on here.


I never rated him. Look out for Browne.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> It was on the prelims to the Maidana/Lopez fight. Watch and see how bad Diaz looked against shameful opposition. It included two heavies (forgot their names), Diaz/Casillo, and Kamegai/Perez. The finale was a good fight, but I was very disappointed seeing Diaz with all the hype he gets on here.


there's no video up of it yet, but I'll keep looking for it. Thanks for the update on him. That's always one of the big question marks for big amateur standouts is how their punching power will be in the pros


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> there's no video up of it yet, but I'll keep looking for it. Thanks for the update on him. That's always one of the big question marks for big amateur standouts is how their punching power will be in the pros


Here you go, bball. Damn, I just looked at the video, and the quality is awful atsch. Only thing I saw up, though.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

:lol: yeah @Mexi-Box, I did see those vids on youtube, but didn't think they'd help


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> :lol: yeah @Mexi-Box, I did see those vids on youtube, but didn't think they'd help


Yeah, they won't; they're shit. Someone will probably post something up within a few days. I saw that the Maidana/Lopez one was posted. Anyways, his opponent's corner, I think, called off the fight in the third round. Casillas was just taking unecessary punishment, but he did close the distance in the third round. I mean for an Olympian, I was expecting more from Diaz Jr. Maybe I'm being too harsh, though. Maybe Errol Spence will be the only one of that class to do any good, as people are emphasizing. Oh, and I forgot that the announcer said Diaz Jr.'s record was 5-1 for some reason. Any truth to that or did they just get the numbers wrong?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> Yeah, they won't; they're shit. Someone will probably post something up within a few days. I saw that the Maidana/Lopez one was posted. Anyways, his opponent's corner, I think, called off the fight in the third round. Casillas was just taking unecessary punishment, but he did close the distance in the third round. I mean for an Olympian, I was expecting more from Diaz Jr. Maybe I'm being too harsh, though. Maybe Errol Spence will be the only one of that class to do any good, as people are emphasizing. Oh, and I forgot that the announcer said Diaz Jr.'s record was 5-1 for some reason. Any truth to that or did they just get the numbers wrong?


yeah I don't know where he got 5-1 from :conf


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

A few of the Olympians are fighting this weekend


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

who


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Marcus Browne, Jamel Herring, and Rau'shee Warren will all be fighting on Saturday


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Marcus Browne, Jamel Herring, Jamel Herring, and Rau'shee Warren will all be fighting on Saturday


I'm actually looking forward to watching Rau'shee Warren. With all that amateur experience he has, you have to wonder how far he'll get in the pros. I haven't see him fight yet, but I'll be looking out for him. Is he going to be fighting on Showtime by any chance?


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

will it be on extreme? And I can't wait to see Warren, I havent seen him since his debut


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

El Mexi-Box said:


> I'm actually looking forward to watching Rau'shee Warren. With all that amateur experience he has, you have to wonder how far he'll get in the pros. I haven't see him fight yet, but I'll be looking out for him. Is he going to be fighting on Showtime by any chance?


Yeah I'm guessing they'll be on Showtime Extreme right before the main events. I know Rau'shee and Jamal train with Broner, so they'll probably be on the same card together


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

via ESPN

*June 22*

*At Brooklyn, N.Y. (Showtime):* Paulie Malignaggi vs. Adrien Broner, 12 rounds, for Malignaggi's WBA welterweight title; Johnathon Banks vs. Seth Mitchell, rematch, 12 rounds, heavyweights; Sakio Bika vs. Marco Antonio Periban, 12 rounds, for vacant WBC super middleweight title; Julian Williams vs. Joachim Alcine, 10 rounds, junior middleweights; *Rau'Shee Warren* vs. Jovany Fuentes, 4 or 6 rounds, bantamweights;* Marcus Browne* vs. Ricardo Campillo, 6 rounds, light heavyweights; Juan Dominguez vs. Bradley Patraw, 8 rounds, junior featherweights; Frank Galarza vs. Edgar Perez, 6 rounds, junior middleweights; Robert Easter vs. Antoine Knight, 6 rounds, lightweights; *Jamel Herring* vs. Calvin Smith, 4 rounds, lightweights


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Yeah I'm guessing they'll be on Showtime Extreme right before the main events. I know Rau'shee and Jamal train with Broner, so they'll probably be on the same card together


Okay, great. I'll keep a look-out like I did with Diaz Jr. I'm expecting to see some good things from Rau'shee, but I may just end up being hard on him like Diaz Jr. I have to remember that adjustment to the pros can be difficult for some fighters. Regardless, thanks for the information.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

El Mexi-Box said:


> Okay, great. I'll keep a look-out like I did with Diaz Jr. I'm expecting to see some good things from Rau'shee, but I may just end up being hard on him like Diaz Jr. I have to remember that adjustment to the pros can be difficult for some fighters. Regardless, thanks for the information.


:thumbsup no prob and I hope Rau'shee isn't a disappointed as well. I haven't seen him since his debut also. I hope he's worked on his defense


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> there's no video up of it yet, but I'll keep looking for it. Thanks for the update on him. That's always one of the big question marks for big amateur standouts is how their punching power will be in the pros


JoJo looked fantastic. Very very polished and throws every punch well. Has average power though.


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Haven't seen much of Browne. Interested in how well he makes 175


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

SouthPaw said:


> JoJo looked fantastic. Very very polished and throws every punch well. Has average power though.


I was saying just how accurate he was, but I wouldn't call his power average. He was fighting a guy dragged up from flyweight who, as the commentators mentioned and his looked showed, over-hydrated and came in at around ~135 lbs. I mean everything was given to Diaz Jr. to knock this fighter out or at least TKO him on the ropes. The corner had to throw in the towel even though Casillas was actually closing the distance in the third round.

I was impressed with his accuracy, but I wasn't really impressed with his power or ability to keep dominating the whole three rounds.

Like I said, I might be too harsh on Diaz Jr., but I wasn't crazy impressed. He has more room to show his talent, though as his division is a good one and he has a solid ass amateur background while still being very young.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

SouthPaw said:


> JoJo looked fantastic. Very very polished and throws every punch well. Has average power though.


damn, I'm mad there's no video up :twisted


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Updated for Marcus Browne and Warren


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Okay, I finished watching the pre-lims that I recorded and never got to watching. Loved, loved watching Rau'shee Warren. I think this guy will go far, but he's in a tough division, especially if he ever ventures into SBW, which is going to be Rigondeaux's territory when Donaire, Vic, and Santa Cruz leave for feather. I'm expecting more from him than Jojo Diaz. Diaz didn't impress me, but Warren looked damn good. He also showed some really good power due to his incredible accuracy. He made solid competition look outclassed (was listed as 5-1 with 4 KO's which isn't bad for a starting pro). Not a bad win for Warren. 

I saw Browne and he knocked the shit out of his opponent. I couldn't see much, though because of how quick the knock-out was. He's showing good power, though, but I've seen that Campillo on Solo Boxeo and he's shit. The dude has some terrible balance and seems to just want to survive in the ring. I want to see Browne against way better competition. That Campillo is more like a cab driver than anything.


----------



## Brownies (Jun 7, 2013)

I'll be rooting for Spence in the pros, I've been impressed with him from the minute I saw him in the amateurs.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Damn, I'm probably not going to be able to see Jose Ramirez since he's with Top Rank and they're usually on HBO. Someone should keep us updated on how he looked. I hope they show the Errol Spence fight on Showtime again, but the date, on a Thursday, makes me think it won't be nationally televised. 

Also, if you know anything about Ramirez's opponent, it's good to know.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Okay, I finally got to watching the Solo Boxeo episode from like a week ago. They had Jose Ramirez on the under-card. He was facing some Puerto Rican that was 1-1. Wow, he looks like a huge super lightweight. He weighed in at 141 lbs. (they didn't say whether that was fight-night weight or not). Seriously, the guy is a damn huge super lightweight. 

Regardless, he has some solid ass footwork, cuts off the ring well, and of course, crispy ass head movement. His competition was clearly a bum, though. The guy was running the whole fight (seriously looked scared). Ramirez stopped him with some brutal ass body-shots. He's not as accurate as Jo-Jo Diaz or Rau'shee Warren, but he has some good fundamentals and solid power. So far Rau'shee Warren has impressed me the most and Jo-Jo Diaz the least. Jose Ramirez, if he keeps up the good fundamentals, is a solid contender. I don't see a huge player in the division, though as 140 lbs. is one of the toughest at the moment, but of course, we are watching these guys hammering cans.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

El Mexi-Box said:


> Okay, I finally got to watching the Solo Boxeo episode from like a week ago. They had Jose Ramirez on the under-card. He was facing some Puerto Rican that was 1-1. Wow, he looks like a huge lightweight. He weighed in at 141 lbs. (they didn't say whether that was fight-night weight or not). Seriously, the guy is a damn huge lightweight.
> 
> Regardless, he has some solid ass footwork, cuts off the ring well, and of course, crispy ass head movement. His competition was clearly a bum, though. The guy was running the whole fight (seriously looked scared). Ramirez stopped him with some brutal ass body-shots. He's not as accurate as Jo-Jo Diaz or Rau'shee Warren, but he has some good fundamentals and solid power. So far Rau'shee Warren has impressed me the most and Jo-Jo Diaz the least. Jose Ramirez, if he keeps up the good fundamentals, is a solid contender. I don't see a huge player in the division, though as 140 lbs. is one of the toughest at the moment, but of course, we are watching these guys hammering cans.


Lightweight is 135.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> Lightweight is 135.


Sorry, it was super lightweight. The damn commentators kept on saying peso ligero which is just lightweight. I looked back and it is listed as super lightweight. I'll fix it.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

El Mexi-Box said:


> Sorry, it was super lightweight. The damn commentators kept on saying peso ligero which is just lightweight. I looked back and it is listed as super lightweight. I'll fix it.


Interesting that he's fighting at 140 considering he was at 135 in the amateurs. Seeing him training in videos for the olympics he was always doing long slow miles of roadwork and it looked like he was really draining himself. Still I'm surprised that you say he looked large at 140, considering he was fighting the likes of Lomachenko in the amateurs (who is turning pro at 126).


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

The American team of 2012 is pretty meh, think Spence is going far though, if you produce two champs from this lot you'll be doing well I think


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> Interesting that he's fighting at 140 considering he was at 135 in the amateurs. Seeing him training in videos for the olympics he was always doing long slow miles of roadwork and it looked like he was really draining himself. Still I'm surprised that you say he looked large at 140, considering he was fighting the likes of Lomachenko in the amateurs (who is turning pro at 126).


He looked big to me. As I said, I'm fully sure he weighed in at 141 lbs. because the other guy was listed at 139 lbs. I'm more sure it was at the weigh in. Solo Boxeo usually doesn't show fight-night weights (I've never seen it before). He must be having trouble already making 140 lbs. Just from eyeing him, I thought he looked big.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Sportofkings said:


> The American team of 2012 is pretty meh, think Spence is going far though, if you produce two champs from this lot you'll be doing well I think


I don't know. I was impressed by Rau'shee Warren, but the rest are more meh to me. Just remember that some of these guys, namely Jo-Jo and Ramirez are very young.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Both from July 20th


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

Generally sentiment seems to be that Spence looks the best of the lot and I agree. His bodywork is very good, accurate puncher with obviously heavy hands and he looks smooth with good fundamentals.

Haven't caught Jose Ramirez yet, but I know big things are expected of him too. Suddenly this Class Of 2012 doesn't look so bad. :lol: Marcus Browne looks decent too. Agree with Rau'shee won't go far though.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

I quite like Ramirez and Diaz but the Olympics was too soon for them. Spence did alright but is more pro styled.

Warren has skill but he falls at big tournaments, dunno if that says he's weak minded or unlucky, maybes a bit of both.

I dont think the rest will do anything.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Damn, Diaz looked better in that fight than against Casillas. Yeah, Rau'shee Warren does have skills, but I don't know him outside of his pro wins. I guess you guys think he wilts when he fights the elite or something? Either way, I want to see these guys with some class opponents. It's too hard to judge them based on the bums they've been facing.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Danny said:


> Generally sentiment seems to be that Spence looks the best of the lot and I agree. His bodywork is very good, accurate puncher with obviously heavy hands and he looks smooth with good fundamentals.
> 
> Haven't caught Jose Ramirez yet, but I know big things are expected of him too. Suddenly this Class Of 2012 doesn't look so bad. :lol: Marcus Browne looks decent too. Agree with Rau'shee won't go far though.


It looks the same as it always did. Wait until they start fighting world class fighters, that's when they fell apart as amateurs. Spence was the most successful Olympian and Ramirez was unlucky to lose his bout so those are the two who could still jump up on the pro scene. Marcus Browne is talented but I suspect a bit of a mental weakling.


----------



## mishima (Jul 17, 2013)

Raushee Warren will flop as a pro just like his performance at 2012 Olympics


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Nice night of body shots. There were 3 body shot KOs on the card.

I'm really interested in following Spence Jr.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Spence didnt look great defensively his last fight after watching, he needs to tighten up in that area, leaves himself far too open after throwing a punch. Everything else looks solid.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Errol Spence just posted on facebook that he needs a strength and conditioning coach. :think I'm glad to see he's looking to improve more.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Following Olympians into the Pro ranks is one of the best things about boxing IMO.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> Following Olympians into the Pro ranks is one of the best things about boxing IMO.


What's happening with Marcus Browne' daddy, Damien Hooper?


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> What's happening with Marcus Browne' daddy, Damien Hooper?


 He's had 3 pro fights since he's debut in March. Another scheduled in Aug. He's signed with Hatton Promotions. Other than a couple minor problems outside training it's all pretty hush hush. Good style to transition into the pro's IMO.


----------



## Arnold Cream (May 27, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> What's happening with Marcus Browne' daddy, Damien Hooper?


He's 3-0 and his next fight is on a Fox Sports televised card. I've heard rumours on twitter etc that he's absolutely killing it in the gym, dominating sparring partners. Could all be BS. Meant to be facing journeyman Toga Letoa in his next bout. Letoa was ranked by the WBA last year somehow.


----------



## Arnold Cream (May 27, 2013)




----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Arnold Cream said:


>


Thanks for that and the info mate. I hope he makes the move to the states at some point in the near future, he needs to fight good competition. Seeing him against guys like Kovalev, Stevenson, Ward, Beterbiev, Browne etc. would be something.


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

Spence looks like he's got what it takes, obviously too early to say though


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

new interview with Joseph Diaz Jr
http://www.fighthype.com/news/article14908.html

He says his contract with GBP has him fighting a total of 8 times this year, but barring no injuries, then he wants to fight about 10 times


----------



## godsavethequeen (Jun 12, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> *WW* Errol Spence Jr is 7-0(6Ko)
> *HW* Dominic Breazeale is 5-0(5Ko)
> *BW* Rau'shee Warren is 6-0(3ko). If you include WSB 14-0 (3ko)
> *LHW* Marcus Browne is 5-0(5Ko)
> ...


The guy front middle looks very like Amir Kahn lol


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Saw Jose Ramirez on Solo Boxeo; he was fighting under Diaz's card. He knocked-down his opponent in like the first second. Finished him off with some crazy strong power-punches to the body.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

El Mexi-Box said:


> Saw Jose Ramirez on Solo Boxeo; he was fighting under Diaz's card. He knocked-down his opponent in like the first second. Finished him off with some crazy strong power-punches to the body.


thanks for reminding me about that fight. I was meaning to look for it


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Holy shit, Jose Ramirez looked scary as hell.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> thanks for reminding me about that fight. I was meaning to look for it


Thanks for posting it here.

Haha look at the way Jose started, cracked me up! 
Then the knockdown on the first punch ahahah!
Jose Carlos Ramirez, brutal as hell. He's going to be the next champ! He looks like he can make 147 even now :S


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

I REALLY rate Ramirez. Deffo future champ, he'll beat legit opponents. He'll send Amir Khan into retirement too.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Thanks for posting it here.
> 
> Haha look at the way Jose started, cracked me up!
> Then the knockdown on the first punch ahahah!
> Jose Carlos Ramirez, brutal as hell. He's going to be the next champ! He looks like he can make 147 even now :S


:yep foreal, I'd be extra intimidated if I was his opponent.



The Undefeated Gaul said:


> I REALLY rate Ramirez. Deffo future champ, he'll beat legit opponents. He'll send Amir Khan into retirement too.


luckily for Amir, Jose is with Top Rank.

Jose Benavidez vs Jose Ramirez 2016 is the fight :deal


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> :yep foreal, I'd be extra intimidated if I was his opponent.
> 
> luckily for Amir, Jose is with Top Rank.
> 
> Jose Benavidez vs Jose Ramirez 2016 is the fight :deal


Ive never actually seen Benavidez fight before! He's one I need to watch.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Ive never actually seen Benavidez fight before! He's one I need to watch.


He's very promising. Tall, sharp jab, good pop on his punches. Throws nice body shots and has a strong left hook.


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

I'd like to see Raushee vs Zou Shiming. Zou beat him fair and square in the amateurs, Raushee said "He's too fast!".


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Thanks for posting it here.
> 
> Haha look at the way Jose started, cracked me up!
> Then the knockdown on the first punch ahahah!
> Jose Carlos Ramirez, brutal as hell. He's going to be the next champ! He looks like he can make 147 even now :S


I like how his heavily tattooed opponent was mean mugging at the touching of gloves as if he wanted to go right then, then he proceeds to get knocked down 3 times in about 30 seconds :lol:
Ramirez is huge, I don't know how he was making 132 for amateur tournaments. He'll probably end up at 154 imo


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

rjjfan said:


> I'd like to see Raushee vs Zou Shiming. Zou beat him fair and square in the amateurs, Raushee said "He's too fast!".


Warren is at bantamweight now. Idk if that fight could happen now. He beat Warren 9 years ago


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Warren is at bantamweight now. Idk if that fight could happen now. He beat Warren 9 years ago


Ah, shame.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

rjjfan said:


> I'd like to see Raushee vs Zou Shiming. Zou beat him fair and square in the amateurs, Raushee said "He's too fast!".


Both guys have regressed over the years


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> He's very promising. Tall, sharp jab, good pop on his punches. Throws nice body shots and has a strong left hook.


Glad Ben finished him off. He used his height advantage very well. I began to doubt his killer instinct but he finished him off in the end. 
Cool stuff, looks impressive.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> I like how his heavily tattooed opponent was mean mugging at the touching of gloves as if he wanted to go right then, then he proceeds to get knocked down 3 times in about 30 seconds :lol:
> Ramirez is huge, I don't know how he was making 132 for amateur tournaments. He'll probably end up at 154 imo


I don't know how the hell he made 132 either, especially since he's 20 years old, I deffo think he'll end up at 154lbs too. 
I tried hard not to mention it, but..fuck it. 
Goes to show how great Loma is. Ramirez tried to use all of his size advantages over Loma. Ramirez is a lethal fighter too.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> I don't know how the hell he made 132 either, especially since he's 20 years old, I deffo think he'll end up at 154lbs too.
> I tried hard not to mention it, but..fuck it.
> Goes to show how great Loma is. Ramirez tried to use all of his size advantages over Loma. Ramirez is a lethal fighter too.


I'm not as sold on Ramirez as you are, he lacks a bit of athleticism which might be a problem when he's not out-sizing his opponents like he is at the moment. And I don't think he really troubled Loma at all or got close to beating him tbh.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Glad Ben finished him off. He used his height advantage very well. I began to doubt his killer instinct but he finished him off in the end.
> Cool stuff, looks impressive.


yeah tha's actually a little too common for him. He's got good power, but will sometimes wait too long to finish an opponent. It cost him in one fight where he dominated it for 8 rounds and then got hurt in the last round


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

rjjfan said:


> I'd like to see Raushee vs Zou Shiming. Zou beat him fair and square in the amateurs, Raushee said "He's too fast!".


Shiming just went life and death in his last fight. No way is this guy fighting Raushee any time soon.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

LuckyLuke said:


> Shiming just went life and death in his last fight. No way is this guy fighting Raushee any time soon.


:lol: Don't tell me you rate Raushee? Even Shiming will achieve more in the pro game.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> :lol: Don't tell me you rate Raushee? Even Shiming will achieve more in the pro game.


Rate him higher then Shiming. Thats for sure. And Raushee was undefeated in something like 10 fights in the WSB. So he really is not that bad. Fights very amateur like though. But the same applies for Shiming.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> I'm not as sold on Ramirez as you are, he lacks a bit of athleticism which might be a problem when he's not out-sizing his opponents like he is at the moment. And I don't think he really troubled Loma at all or got close to beating him tbh.


Vasyl Lomachenko vs Jose Carlos Ramirez
Background:
Vasyl was probs around 22 at the time. Jose was 18. 
Vasyl had already won Olympics and Worlds earlier.
Vasyl was having a pretty shit tournament, perhaps due to adjusting to the weight. 
Even Domenico Valentino did better than he should have against Vasyl, and we've all seen 
what Vasyl did to Valentino at WSB lol
Jose is now a 140lber, and definitely looks like he'll end up at 154lbs. He looked much bigger than Vasyl in the ring who is actually
usually undersized against opponents at 132lbs, many of which are starting at 135lbs or 140lbs. Vasyl however is starting at 126lbs. 
Although young, Jose is pretty experienced.

Round 1:
Jose hits quite hard. Ramirez not landing properly. 
1 min gone, Vasyl hasn't thrown a punch yet. 
The punch on Jose kinda looked like a knockdown. 
One or two body shots by Jose, nothing much, he's just not landing cleanly. 
Good turn and counter by Vasyl, Jose readjusting his headgear.
Vasyl lands again, a quick trade of shots with 40 secs to go, not very hard shots landed.
Good uppercut on the inside by V, but not a big uppercut by any means. 
Good left hand by Ramirez. Ramirez didn't land as much as I thought. 
I give round to Vasyl, Vasyl is the only reason why this round was close, because he was 
relatively inactive.

Round 2:
Ramirez is versatile. Good shots by Vasyl. 
Ramirez again, not landing clearly but usually lands at the end of his flurries in this round so far. and the shots 
he did land were pretty good. 
Vasyl is now taking advantage. Vasyl lands cleanly a few times, then Ramirez snaps Loma's head back.
Landing frequently right now, very good by Jose. Jose's not landing enough again. Vasyl's defense was good. 
Ramirez's round.

Round 3:
Jose comes in trying, he lands one but he just can't hit Loma much, Loma lands whenever he gets in there. 
Loma's landing some big shots now and there's only like 20 seconds gone. 
Same story until end of first minute.
Very good shots landed by Loma, but Ramirez is being a dirty cunt hitting Vasyl at the back of the head all the time and 
roughing him up. 
Vasyl is landing some clean hard shots. Credit to him. 
Ramirez on occasion is landing some good shots. 
Deffo Loma's round.


----------



## conradically (Jul 12, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Vasyl Lomachenko vs Jose Carlos Ramirez
> Background:
> Vasyl was probs around 22 at the time. Jose was 18.
> Vasyl had already won Olympics and Worlds earlier.
> ...


OK, but your Round 3 description is misleading. My guess is that in the pros that's a 50/50 round. The last 1:30 Loma is sporadically holding and trying not to get pinned on the ropes. Go to 9:00 and see Round 3 for yourself, fair-minded viewers of CHB.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

conradically said:


> OK, but your Round 3 description is misleading. My guess is that in the pros that's a 50/50 round. The last 1:30 Loma is sporadically holding and trying not to get pinned on the ropes. Go to 9:00 and see Round 3 for yourself, fair-minded viewers of CHB.


It of course will be misleading for someone like you conradically, already you have a bias against Loma. Only people with shit eyesight will think that Ramirez's shots are landing. You're also brushing aside everything I've written calling it misleading without giving reasons why. Loma landed the cleaner harder shots, and did hold on occasion, he's trying to protect his lead here.

Nevertheless, don't try and translate that into pros, both fighters will make differences in the pros - Loma aimed to land many clean shots, particularly to the head, which he did very well, that's what won him the fight. Loma is great at body punching and he showed that at WSB too.


----------



## conradically (Jul 12, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> It of course will be misleading for someone like you conradically, *already you have a bias against Loma*. Only people with shit eyesight will think that Ramirez's shots are landing. You're also brushing aside everything I've written calling it misleading without giving reasons why. Loma landed the cleaner harder shots, and did hold on occasion, he's trying to protect his lead here.
> 
> Nevertheless, don't try and translate that into pros, both fighters will make differences in the pros - Loma aimed to land many clean shots, particularly to the head, which he did very well, that's what won him the fight. Loma is great at body punching and he showed that at WSB too.


Nope, I'm a fan of Loma, never said a bad word about him. Do I think he's a surefire 10:2 over prime 130 Mayweather? Not on board with that, call me crazy.

Your description of round 3 was misleading because I thought he was getting rather roughed up particularly in the last half of the round. You were scoring it pro-style ("deffo Loma round"), not on counting "clean strikes with the white portion of the glove" -- so I thought that was part of this little exercise now that Vasyl is, after all, a pro.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

conradically said:


> OK, but your Round 3 description is misleading. My guess is that in the pros that's a 50/50 round. The last 1:30 Loma is sporadically holding and trying not to get pinned on the ropes. Go to 9:00 and see Round 3 for yourself, fair-minded viewers of CHB.


You think round 3 is 50/50? Ramirez gave a clinic on ineffective aggression, he landed maybe two half blocked body shots for the whole round. In the first half of the round Lomachenko landed clean shots and clearly won it, as Lomachenko often did as an amateur he'd cruise later in the final round if he had it in the bag.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

JoJo is looking very sound on the mitts. He fights this saturday


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

JoJo looked sensational vs an outmatched guy. Incredibly polished and active. Love his style.


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

No clinch Spence is back in action on Wednesday. He's taking on a can Jesus Tavera. Keeping him nice and busy. Will probably have 10 fights by the end of the year.

Breazale and Gausha(the bastards of that class) will also be in action.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

SouthPaw said:


> No clinch Spence is back in action on Wednesday. He's taking on a can Jesus Tavera. Keeping him nice and busy. Will probably have 10 fights by the end of the year.
> 
> Breazale and Gausha(the bastards of that class) will also be in action.


Thanks for reminding me to update the thread






Spence was originally going to make a big step up vs Orlando Lora 29-4(19), but he got injured, so now he's taking another soft touch for this one. Lora has been in there with Keith Thurman, Jermall Charlo, Paul Malignaggi, and David Estrada.

Marcus Browne is also taking a big step up in his next fight


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Spence, Guasha and Breazele all won by KO last Thursday


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Warren and Spence are fighting Monday on FoxSports1


----------



## KO KIDD (ESB EX-Patriot) (Jun 3, 2013)

I like how busy they have been so far some in one yr has half as many fights as 08 pros

Why only 2 fights for hunter


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

KO KIDD (ESB EX-Patriot) said:


> I like how busy they have been so far some in one yr has half as many fights as 08 pros
> 
> Why only 2 fights for hunter


same here. I'm amazed at some of the guys who fought at 2008 and still haven't done anything. Spence will have his 9th fight next week. 
and Micheal Hunter has been training consistently in the Mayweather gym over the past year, but I've seen him spar and fight. I think he's just trying to develop more since he's a small heavyweight as it is and has a lot of holes in his style


----------



## KO KIDD (ESB EX-Patriot) (Jun 3, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> same here. I'm amazed at some of the guys who fought at 2008 and still haven't done anything. Spence will have his 9th fight next week.
> and Micheal Hunter has been training consistently in the Mayweather gym over the past year, but I've seen him spar and fight. I think he's just trying to develop more since he's a small heavyweight as it is and has a lot of holes in his style


Though they went down as our worst class at the tourney they had styles suited for the pros especially joe Diaz. 08 has to be the worst as far as the pro game is concerned


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

KO KIDD (ESB EX-Patriot) said:


> Though they went down as our worst class at the tourney they had styles suited for the pros especially joe Diaz. 08 has to be the worst as far as the pro game is concerned


yeah I've said the same thing. This year's team performed poorly, but they're very pro oriented. Going to the body, coming forward, turning punches over, etc


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Whats going on with Diaz Jr? i thought it was a shame he turned over, really rated his chances at Rio, but thought hed make a good pro


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

KO KIDD (ESB EX-Patriot) said:


> Though they went down as our worst class at the tourney they had styles suited for the pros especially joe Diaz. 08 has to be the worst as far as the pro game is concerned


Andrade is getting his first title shot in November and Wilder is consistently getting better. I think Andrade will be an elite P4P pro and within the next 3 years.


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

JamieC said:


> Whats going on with Diaz Jr? i thought it was a shame he turned over, really rated his chances at Rio, but thought hed make a good pro


He's been really active and has looked absolutely fantastic.


----------



## KO KIDD (ESB EX-Patriot) (Jun 3, 2013)

SouthPaw said:


> Andrade is getting his first title shot in November and Wilder is consistently getting better. I think Andrade will be an elite P4P pro and within the next 3 years.


I was saying 08 as a whole seeing as after 5 yrs only one guy has over twenty fights and only one is in a position for a title, Wilder might be in position to fight for one but wouldnt win at this stage yet

Andrade vs Martryosian isnt an easy fight either Vanes has plenty of experience

2012 at least at the one yr mark has had way more success than the majority of 2008


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

KO KIDD (ESB EX-Patriot) said:


> I was saying 08 as a whole seeing as after 5 yrs only one guy has over twenty fights and only one is in a position for a title, Wilder might be in position to fight for one but wouldnt win at this stage yet
> 
> Andrade vs Martryosian isnt an easy fight either Vanes has plenty of experience
> 
> 2012 at least at the one yr mark has had way more success than the majority of 2008


but the '12 Olympians are still fighting cans(as they should be. they are first year pros and need time to develop.) Neither has proven much at all. What's really crazy is that Broner and Danny Garcia should have been Olympians(Broner got in trouble and Garcia lost in the trials) Those are two of the best young fighters in the world and they turned pro around the same time as the '08 team. Guys like Estrada and Molina I don't expect much from them, but Russell should have had a title by his 3rd year. Andrade should have been moved along faster definitely though.


----------



## Pimp C (Jun 3, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Warren and Spence are fighting Monday on FoxSports1


Good stuff thanks for the heads up. You know I think the Charlo brothers have the goods and Spence is a future star in the making.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Pimp C said:


> Good stuff thanks for the heads up. You know I think the Charlo brothers have the goods and Spence is a future star in the making.


no problem. I've been following Spence since the Olympics and know what he's about. I've seen the Charlo's last 3 fights and have been impressed by them

Turns out the guy Spence is fighting, Emmanuel Lartei Lartey	is 15(7)-0-1


----------



## Pimp C (Jun 3, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> no problem. I've been following Spence since the Olympics and know what he's about. I've seen the Charlo's last 3 fights and have been impressed by them
> 
> Turns out the guy Spence is fighting, Emmanuel Lartei Lartey	is 15(7)-0-1


Wow! Big step up for Spence, should be interesting.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Pimp C said:


> Wow! Big step up for Spence, should be interesting.


yeah I'm surprised they're going against a fighter like him. We could see Spence fight real contenders or former title holders by the end of 2014


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Spence is around 24, so moving him fast is good, Lartey seems like a capable challenge, he has a win over a Jonathan Batista, who recently fought Cintron on FNF, He should aim for Dusty Harrison next, the undefeated welter from DC who trains with Peterson


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Spence in at 146.8, No word on Lartey from GBP


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

For those who missed it






This was a very interesting choice of opponent. Usually you'd have your prospect fight a southpaw. Then fight tough African who'll make you go rounds early in your career. After that, maybe face another undefeated opponent. Instead of doing all of that, they skipped it and put him against all of those in 1 opponent.

Before the fight Lartey was 15-0(7) with wins over:
Jonathan Batista	13-0-0
Michael Anderson	12-1-1
and Kaizer Mabuza


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> For those who missed it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn, he's lucky his opponent can't punch, he was almost KTFO in the 7th. Starting to look like a bit of a hype job, nowhere near as good as I was lead to believe.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> Damn, he's lucky his opponent can't punch, he was almost KTFO in the 7th. Starting to look like a bit of a hype job, nowhere near as good as I was lead to believe.


atsch


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Berliner said:


> atsch


Tell me about it, some people even say that sort of shit when it's a better opponent in a pro debut, that ends in a vicious knockout in the 4th round. Spence has had 9 whole pro fights, he's been in the big league with the big boys so he knows all about the pro game. He should be about 9 times better than Lomachenko at this point.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> Tell me about it, some people even say that sort of shit when it's a better opponent in a pro debut, that ends in a vicious knockout in the 4th round. Spence has had 9 whole pro fights, he's been in the big league with the big boys so he knows all about the pro game. He should be about 9 times better than Lomachenko at this point.


Spence isn't being touted as an atg. And his opponent was better than Jose Ramirez


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> Damn, he's lucky his opponent can't punch, he was almost KTFO in the 7th. Starting to look like a bit of a hype job, nowhere near as good as I was lead to believe.


yeah god forgive a fighter gets caught with a punch in boxing, your a joke man


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Spence isn't being touted as an atg. And his opponent was better than Jose Ramirez


No he wasn't. Well if we can write off a fighter after 4 rounds then we can write another one off after 9 fights. Spence is clearly a hype job.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> No he wasn't. Well if we can write off a fighter after 4 rounds then we can write another one off after 9 fights. Spence is clearly a hype job.


Nice try, but I clearly didn't do that. I said he's very good, but was overrated by you who thought he could come in his debut and beat Mikey Garcia


----------



## conradically (Jul 12, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> No he wasn't. Well if we can write off a fighter after 4 rounds then we can write another one off after 9 fights. Spence is clearly a hype job.


Gun to my head, Spence UDs prime The-other-Jose Ramirez 10:2.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

http://www.fighthype.com/news/article15426.html

New interview from Spence



> *PC:* You hurt him early; you fought him on the inside and threw a lot of combinations. Did
> you put on the type of performance you wanted to put on or do you feel there were some stones left unturned?
> 
> *ES:* I feel I put on a good performance, but I do feel I got out of character a little bit. I dropped my
> ...


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

@SouthPaw @FloydPatterson yall will like this

Errol Spence sparring Ashley Theopane


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> @SouthPaw @FloydPatterson yall will like this
> 
> Errol Spence sparring Ashley Theopane


Errol's jab is dictacting the pace immediately. He seems to like the jab+uppercut combo. He might be throwing it from too far out. Still needs work on his head movement, especially as he closes the gap. Theophane is just a fringe top 10 Euro welter, so not much can be taken from this, but I'd like to see him in with another guy at the level of Lartey. Maybe a vet like Frias(who Zewski fought earlier this year) Frias is solid and durable and towards the end of that fight was giving Zewski some very good work. Not a big puncher and not very active so the worst case is Errol wins a wide UD. If he stops him, then good. If not, it's valuable rounds.


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

Dealt_with said:


> No he wasn't. Well if we can write off a fighter after 4 rounds then we can write another one off after 9 fights. Spence is clearly a hype job.


:lol: You are so butt-hurt that anyone would dare (even constructively) criticise your beloved Lomachenko. Don't wait any negative comments to stick in your mind and taint those wet dreams, huh?


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> @SouthPaw @FloydPatterson yall will like this
> 
> Errol Spence sparring Ashley Theopane


That right hand is nothing to joke about, I like how he does the quick turning of his torso to roll combinations, I think he still fights at a bit of a amateur pace, reduce the punches by a notch, but the body work looks good and that Right hook is a beast, good vid


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Holy shit, I didn't see that fight on MNF. Damn, Spence got rocked in the 7th. @Dealt_with, good eye. I almost missed it because his opponent couldn't punch worth a damn.


----------



## conradically (Jul 12, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> @*SouthPaw* @*FloydPatterson* yall will like this
> 
> Errol Spence sparring Ashley Theopane


I see a collision course between Spence and this dude, Erickson Lubin, in 5 years:


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

conradically said:


> I see a collision course between Spence and this dude, Erickson Lubin, in 5 years:


Look up Dusty Harrison, he's a welter out of DC, gets some work in with Lamont Peterson, I would love to see Spence add that 0 to his resume


----------



## conradically (Jul 12, 2013)

FloydPatterson said:


> Look up Dusty Harrison, he's a welter out of DC, gets some work in with Lamont Peterson, I would love to see Spence add that 0 to his resume


Dusty and Benavidez are also in the mix. I rate Benavidez higher though.


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

I'm impressed with Spence's technical side. He doesn't look all that fast, he's not flashy..he just boxes, text book. You don't see that anymore, at least not here in the U.S.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> Holy shit, I didn't see that fight on MNF. Damn, Spence got rocked in the 7th. @Dealt_with, good eye. I almost missed it because his opponent couldn't punch worth a damn.


Really though I like Spence and I think he'll do well, my comments were just imitating bball's idiocy after Loma's debut. But Spence is lucky his opponent couldn't punch there because that was as flush as you'll ever see, that's a KTFO against a better opponent.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Danny said:


> :lol: You are so butt-hurt that anyone would dare (even constructively) criticise your beloved Lomachenko. Don't wait any negative comments to stick in your mind and taint those wet dreams, huh?


I'm just fucking with bball, two rounds into Loma's debut he was claiming he's overrated so I was just returning the favour with one of the boxers he follows closely. What's with talking about butts, wet dreams and your picture of Sergio in his underwear? I'm here to talk about boxing pal. How's the temperature in that closet? How much did your projector cost?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

my idiocy? :lol: cry baby. Everybody knew what the fuck I was saying.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> my idiocy? :lol: cry baby. Everybody knew what the fuck I was saying.


You were claiming that Lomachenko was overrated literally two rounds into his debut :lol: I know you were drunk but that's still one of the dumbest things I've heard, ever.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> You were claiming that Lomachenko was overrated literally two rounds into his debut :lol: I know you were drunk but that's still one of the dumbest things I've heard, ever.


man you say the same shit over and over. I'll just quote what I replied with last time you said this bullshit



bballchump11 said:


> Nice try, but I clearly didn't do that. I said he's very good, but was overrated by you who thought he could come in his debut and beat Mikey Garcia


you're acting like a pactard. I had to do the same shit with them


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Dominic Breazeale vs Nagy Aguilera for November 26. 

Nagy Aguilera is 19-7(13). He's fought Tomasz Adamek, Chris Arreola, Antonio Tarver, Oleg Maskaev, and Sam Peter,


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Errol Spence announced his last fight of the year will take place in december, no date set, he comfirmed it will be his last 8 rounder


----------



## KO KIDD (ESB EX-Patriot) (Jun 3, 2013)

Breazille vs Aguilera that's a way more risky fight than Wilder did in 20-25 fights

Not sure what Breazille has seen resistance wise, might get stopped if he's not ready


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

That's a pretty big step up for Breazeale so early. He had an even shorter amateur career than Wilder.

A bit off topic but, AND THE NEW!!!!










07 World Amateur champ and 08 U.S. Olympian, Demetrius "Boo Boo" Andrade becomes the first from of our 08 Olympians to capture a world title. Very proud of him in his first time in with a top 10 fighter. Great performance.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

I think he should move up to middleweight soon, Virgil Hunter said something about how he cuts a ton of weight, I don't want him to be weak


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

SouthPaw said:


> That's a pretty big step up for Breazeale so early. He had an even shorter amateur career than Wilder.
> 
> A bit off topic but, AND THE NEW!!!!
> 
> ...


congrats :clap: :happy


FloydPatterson said:


> I think he should move up to middleweight soon, Virgil Hunter said something about how he cuts a ton of weight, I don't want him to be weak


yeah I was noticing in his legs last night how weak he seems to be around the knees. That could be from just not working them properly or cutting too much weight. I remember when I used to go on cuts and eat very few carbs, my legs would give out more easily


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Spence is back Dec 13th


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

everything is updated now. Dominic is fighting tomorrow


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Breazale looked like the ugly friend of this beautiful '12 class, but he is moving it along rather quickly. Aguilera has been in with a host of true world class fighters : Tarver, Adamek, Maskaev, and Arreola. Even fringe top 10 guys like Peter. This is a real test, but this might be a step too far at this point.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

SouthPaw said:


> Breazale looked like the ugly friend of this beautiful '12 class, but he is moving it along rather quickly. Aguilera has been in with a host of true world class fighters : Tarver, Adamek, Maskaev, and Arreola. Even fringe top 10 guys like Peter. This is a real test, but this might be a step too far at this point.


I agree, he's done a lot better as a pro than I thought he would. I'm a little confused though, because it still says he's fighting him on boxrec, but not here


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I agree, he's done a lot better as a pro than I thought he would. I'm a little confused though, because it still says he's fighting him on boxrec, but not here


Erickson Lubin!!!!!


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

Damn, Warren is feather fisted as hell..


----------



## McKay (Jun 6, 2012)

This thread's not working for me. I can't get off of page 1 for some reason.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Marcus Browne won by first round TKO against 
Kevin Engel 20-8 who fought Anthony Dirrell, Marcus Johnson, Edwin Rodriguez


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

How about Thomas Williams Jr? 

Win over faded contender Yusuf Mack. Tall, good handspeed. Looks to be on a decently fast track since turning pro in 2010. 2015 might be his time for a title shot.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Rau'shee Warren just won an 8 rounds decision
JoJo Diaz won a 7th round TKO
Errol Spence won a 1st round TKO


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Errol Spence Jr scheduled on 2/10 in San Antonio


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Dominic Breazeale and Micheal hunter fighting tonight


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Dominic Breazeale and Micheal hunter fighting tonight


Fox Sports 1?


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Hmmm. Once I start my full time gig this summer, I'll probably start following Spence's career. I did it in high school/early college with Berto, but this time, I'm going wherever he fights.

#NoClinch


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

SouthPaw said:


> Hmmm. Once I start my full time gig this summer, I'll probably start following Spence's career. I did it in high school/early college with Berto, but this time, I'm going wherever he fights.
> 
> #NoClinch


I still have yet to attend a fight thats been televised, really want to get it done this summer, but nobody fights in nearby states...


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

FloydPatterson said:


> I still have yet to attend a fight thats been televised, really want to get it done this summer, but nobody fights in nearby states...


What part of SC do you live in? Sucks that ATL isn't really a fight town. San Antonio becoming a hotspot is great since it's relatively close by. Will definitely be making a pilgrimage to Vegas to see Mayweather live before he calls it quits.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

SouthPaw said:


> What part of SC do you live in? Sucks that ATL isn't really a fight town. San Antonio becoming a hotspot is great since it's relatively close by. Will definitely be making a pilgrimage to Vegas to see Mayweather live before he calls it quits.


Columbia, in the middle of the state, if Paul Williams was still fighting, he shouldve had a big bout in SC, perhaps Charleston. My goals are to attend a Broner fight, and a heavyweight championship bout

but a quick flight to Texas to see Errol Spence wouldnt be too far away...


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

FloydPatterson said:


> Fox Sports 1?


yessir

http://www.fighthype.com/news/article16017.html


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> yessir
> 
> http://www.fighthype.com/news/article16017.html


so much boxing tonight, We got FnF(I think), Fox Sports, and NBC Fight Night...


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

FloydPatterson said:


> so much boxing tonight, We got FnF(I think), Fox Sports, and NBC Fight Night...


holy crap. Why did they do this to me. I want to see every card :scaredas: I guess they're trying to keep all the major fights away from the Superbowl weekend.

fricken FNF has Thomas Williams vs. Cornelius White and Rico Ramos vs. Jonathan Arrellano
FoxSports1 has Julian Ramirez vs. Derrick Wilson and Dominic Breazeale vs. Homer Fonseca with K9 on the card as well
NBC Sports has Curtis Stevens vs. Patrick Majewski and Thabiso Mchunu vs. Olanrewaju Durodola

man wtf


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> holy crap. Why did they do this to me. I want to see every card :scaredas: I guess they're trying to keep all the major fights away from the Superbowl weekend.
> 
> fricken FNF has Thomas Williams vs. Cornelius White and Rico Ramos vs. Jonathan Arrellano
> FoxSports1 has Julian Ramirez vs. Derrick Wilson and Dominic Breazeale vs. Homer Fonseca with K9 on the card as well
> ...


Kendall Holt was supposed to be on the FNF card, but Thomas Williams vs Cornelius White will do, and im excited to see how Stevens recovers from his beating by GGG


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

FloydPatterson said:


> Kendall Holt was supposed to be on the FNF card, but Thomas Williams vs Cornelius White will do, and im excited to see how Stevens recovers from his beating by GGG


I didn't get to see the Williams fight :-( I saw Stevens knock that guy out in 46 seconds though :lol: Drops him with the first punch even through, which was a jab.

and Rau'shee Warren won by 8 round shut out today
Jamal Herring won by SD :think

Here is DB's fight from yesterday


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I didn't get to see the Williams fight :-( I saw Stevens knock that guy out in 46 seconds though :lol: Drops him with the first punch even through, which was a jab.
> 
> and Rau'shee Warren won by 8 round shut out today
> Jamal Herring won by SD :think
> ...


thanks I didn't even watch this card last night


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Errol Spence(147) vs Peter Olouch(12-6 6KO) Weigh in, Good to see another african in the ring with Spence, African fighters are tough as nails and won't just be there to collect the check...










@SouthPaw
@bballchump11 
@pipe wrenched


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I didn't get to see the Williams fight :-( I saw Stevens knock that guy out in 46 seconds though :lol: Drops him with the first punch even through, which was a jab.
> 
> and Rau'shee Warren won by 8 round shut out today
> Jamal Herring won by SD :think
> ...


Boy that DB guy is awful... he was an olympian?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

FloydPatterson said:


> Errol Spence(147) vs Peter Olouch(12-6 6KO) Weigh in, Good to see another african in the ring with Spence, African fighters are tough as nails and won't just be there to collect the check...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh hell yeah, I get to watch on live TV too 










I guess he's the second bout.


----------



## Rooster (Jul 14, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


>


Wow, Breazeale has no future in boxing at all. I remember all the hype back for the Olympic trials about him being the best guy to come out of some training facility that turns athletes from other sports into boxers or something. Wilder looks like Holmes compared to him.


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

#NoClinch


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Berliner said:


> Boy that DB guy is awful... he was an olympian?





Rooster said:


> Wow, Breazeale has no future in boxing at all. I remember all the hype back for the Olympic trials about him being the best guy to come out of some training facility that turns athletes from other sports into boxers or something. Wilder looks like Holmes compared to him.


yeah that's the best America can do with our heavyweights :lol:

TBH, he's actually doing better than I thought he would. He looked worse in the amateurs


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Rooster said:


> Wow, Breazeale has no future in boxing at all. I remember all the hype back for the Olympic trials about him being the best guy to come out of some training facility that turns athletes from other sports into boxers or something. Wilder looks like Holmes compared to him.


Wilder came out just as raw(albeit younger) and has polished quite nicely. Breazale can do the same if he's moved slowly enough.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

I got another sparring video of Spence and Ashley Theopane






the [previous video can be found here
http://checkhookboxing.com/showthre...&#9733;&#9733;&p=640083&viewfull=1#post640083


----------



## Rooster (Jul 14, 2013)

SouthPaw said:


> Wilder came out just as raw(albeit younger) and has polished quite nicely. Breazale can do the same if he's moved slowly enough.


No way in hell. Breazeale looks like a novice amateur(<10 fights). His technique is actually disgusting for a professional prospect. A 300lb obese guy they pulled out of a bar with about a 6inch height and a foot reach disadvantage was tagging him at will. I always criticize Wilder for having poor defense but I am holding him to a world level standard. Breazeale literally has no defense. Standing straight up, in range of his opponent, with no head movement, and no guard, dropping his hands every time he finished punching.

And to top it off he couldn't even stop a shamefully out of shape tomato can in three rounds. The guy had to retire in the corner from exhaustion. Its just mindblowing that a pro boxer with some notable amateur background has so little skill.


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

Warren was crap in his last few years as an amateur.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

SouthPaw said:


> Wilder came out just as raw(albeit younger) and has polished quite nicely. Breazale can do the same if he's moved slowly enough.


no he cant, he simply doesnt has the Talent.
Wilder has Tools Breazale doesnt has. I am shocked that this guy was an olympian... but if I look at the last world chamionships... american Amateur boxing just sucks at the Moment.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Rooster (Jul 14, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


>


Spence becoming one of my favourite prospects. Always fun to watch and comes into the ring intent on being exciting and impressive. Love the killer instinct.


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Love how Errol's left hand and defense are coming along. Did a terrific job keeping the African in front of him at all times.


----------



## Brnxhands (Jun 11, 2013)

He goes to the body nice, sharp puncher. i like to see that from a young fighter


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Comparing Errol Spence to Sugar Ray Leonard

http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/boxin...me-next-sugar-ray-leonard-234538231--box.html

#NoClinch #TheTruth #ItsALifestyle


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

Iole sucks.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

SouthPaw said:


> Comparing Errol Spence to Sugar Ray Leonard
> 
> http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/boxin...me-next-sugar-ray-leonard-234538231--box.html
> 
> #NoClinch #TheTruth #ItsALifestyle


Leonard dindt get dicked in the amateurs everytime he stepped up to international level.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

http://www.fighthype.com/news/article16159.html?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=facebook

Spence talks about his last fight and the adjustments he had to make in the fight and what he's improved upon as a pro. Also says he wants 7 fights this year and looking to come back late April or early May. *He also included that he'll be looking for a title by the beginning of 2015*


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

World Title in early 2015. Somebody's going to have to give up a strap. Will probably be the iBF strap. They are moving him quick.

Spence takes Floyd's 0 Sept. 2015

#NoClinch


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


>


Damn what a compliment.


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Errol Spence is The Truth and The Truth will set us free @FloydPatterson

#NoClinch


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

SouthPaw said:


> Errol Spence is The Truth and The Truth will set us free @*FloydPatterson*
> 
> #NoClinch


Looks chinny as hell. Knock out waiting to happen. Hurt against Lartery and this other crude african he fought.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

SouthPaw said:


> Errol Spence is The Truth and The Truth will set us free @FloydPatterson
> 
> #NoClinch


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Happy Belated Birthday to Errol Spence Jr! March 3rd


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

FloydPatterson said:


>


You saw that funny chickendance he did against Lartery?


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

LuckyLuke said:


> You saw that funny chickendance he did against Lartery?


that wasn't a chicken dance, but yeah I saw him get stunned


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

FloydPatterson said:


> that wasn't a chicken dance, but yeah I saw him get stunned


that boy hating again?


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> that boy hating again?


Telling the truth. Spence got hurt against crude africans. This guy aint the truth.:lol:


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

LuckyLuke said:


> Telling the truth. Spence got hurt against crude africans. This guy aint the truth.:lol:


Kovalev and Ward got dropped by Darnell Boone. They learned from it and got better. Spence was too reckless, fatigued and caught in between punches against Latey. 
In his last fight, he was still aggressive, but he was a lot more relaxed and measured, while still getting the stoppage which shows me he's fixing his mistakes. He's only been boxing since he was about 16 and a work in progress. For now he's a good and exciting prospect in a talent rich division and decent following.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Kovalev and Ward got dropped by Darnell Boone. They learned from it and got better. Spence was too reckless, fatigued and caught in between punches against Latey.
> In his last fight, he was still aggressive, but he was a lot more relaxed and measured, while still getting the stoppage which shows me he's fixing his mistakes. He's only been boxing since he was about 16 and a work in progress. For now he's a good and exciting prospect in a talent rich division and decent following.


Darnell Boone is much better then anyone Spence fought.

And in his last fight he was hurt too. Round two: Got caught with a right hook. Moves backwards right away and got very very sloppy. Aint no one tellling me that he dindt had his bells ringing.

Dude is chinny.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

LuckyLuke said:


> Darnell Boone is much better then anyone Spence fought.
> 
> And in his last fight he was hurt too. Round two: Got caught with a right hook. Moves backwards right away and got very very sloppy. Aint no one tellling me that he dindt had his bells ringing.
> 
> Dude is chinny.


point still remains though. He's at the stage where he's supposed to be learning from his mistakes. Spence is fighting relatively hard competition now. Who fights an undefeated, African southpaw in their 9th fight?

and stop lying about his last fight. We all saw it and you're the only one in the world who thought he was hurt


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> that boy hating again?


yep, but give him a break, that boy ain't got anything better to do...


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

FloydPatterson said:


> yep, but give him a break, that boy ain't got anything better to do...


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Jesse Hart is the best prospect america has right now.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Jose Ramirez showing a bit of mittwork:


__
http://instagr.am/p/mD9UksmflA/


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> point still remains though. He's at the stage where he's supposed to be learning from his mistakes. Spence is fighting relatively hard competition now. Who fights an undefeated, African southpaw in their 9th fight?
> 
> and stop lying about his last fight. We all saw it and you're the only one in the world who thought he was hurt


I'm not lying.
You have to box yourself to notice things like that.
Spence was on the front foot all night long. Gets caught with a right hook and moves backwards right away and gets sloppy with his punches. You missed these two wide hayemakers after he got caught?
It seems you are just too biased to see that. These are cleare signs that someone got stunned/felt the punch.:lol:

Spence is chinny and you guys will see that soon again.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

LuckyLuke said:


> I'm not lying.
> You have to box yourself to notice things like that.
> Spence was on the front foot all night long. Gets caught with a right hook and moves backwards right away and gets sloppy with his punches. You missed these two wide hayemakers after he got caught?
> It seems you are just too biased to see that. These are cleare signs that someone got stunned/felt the punch.:lol:
> ...


I've been boxing for more than 5 years. When he gets caught like that after going most of the fight unscathed, he realizes he needs to slow down and not get too hasty. His patience was much improved in this fight, and you can see that he's been making a conscience effort at it. When he gets caught with punches he hasn't been hit with the whole fight, it puts he back on alert


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> *WW* Errol Spence Jr is 11-0(9Ko)
> *HW* Dominic Breazeale is 9-0(9Ko)
> *BW* Rau'shee Warren is 10-0(3ko). If you include WSB 18-0 (3ko)
> *LHW* Marcus Browne is 9-0(7Ko)
> ...


Amir Khan - 28(19)-3(2)


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I've been boxing for more than 5 years. When he gets caught like that after going most of the fight unscathed, he realizes he needs to slow down and not get too hasty. His patience was much improved in this fight, and you can see that he's been making a conscience effort at it. When he gets caught with punches he hasn't been hit with the whole fight, it puts he back on alert


And that makes him sloppy?Throwing wide hayemakers? And he got caught other times too but dindt move back. Actually he got caught quite often in one of the rounds. Dont know wich one.
And you put it like that: BUT: It doesnt mean that Spence DINDT feel the punch.
FACT is: Spence got caught moved backwards right away and got very sloppy. Sorry these are clear signs that Spence felt that shot. And keep in mind he got hurt against non puncher Lartery too.

No I think Spence is chinny.

Moving backwars fine. Getting very sloppy with hayemakers is a CLEAR sign that he felt the punch and got stunned.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

LuckyLuke said:


> And that makes him sloppy?Throwing wide hayemakers? And he got caught other times too but dindt move back. Actually he got caught quite often in one of the rounds. Dont know wich one.
> And you put it like that: BUT: It doesnt mean that Spence DINDT feel the punch.
> FACT is: Spence got caught moved backwards right away and got very sloppy. Sorry these are clear signs that Spence felt that shot. And keep in mind he got hurt against non puncher Lartery too.
> 
> ...


Spence would whoop Fred Evans's ass :hi:


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Errol Spence Jr(11-0, 9KO) vs Raymond Charles(12-2-2, 5KO)

Weigh in today


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

FloydPatterson said:


> Errol Spence Jr(11-0, 9KO) vs Raymond Charles(12-2-2, 5KO)
> 
> Weigh in today


thanks for the reminder


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Spence would whoop Fred Evans's ass :hi:


Fred Evans?
Saw him the world amateur championships last year where he got gifts against a georgian and some guy from africa. And then got dominated against a german. So yeah Spence would whoop him. 
But that doesnt mean Spence has a good chin. Shit defense and not a good chin doesnt work well together. Fact.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

And Raymond Charles? Rank 708? Great fight.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Spence in at 147.5


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Spence has shown a lot og improvements in this fight. Very relaxed and patient. Picks his shots very well and improved his left hand.


----------



## conradically (Jul 12, 2013)

Brief hijack of this thread to mention a potential 2016 olympian named Darmani Rock. This cat is 17 years old, from Philly, is 6'5 and 250. He just won the 2014 world amateur youth championships in Bulgaria with very few domestic amateur fights lets alone international ones.. On his way to gold he had two knockouts in three fights.

http://www.eastsideboxing.com/2014/...medals-at-the-2014-youth-world-championships/

Someone to watch out for along with little guy Shakur Stevenson.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

conradically said:


> Brief hijack of this thread to mention a potential 2016 olympian named Darmani Rock. This cat is 17 years old, from Philly, is 6'5 and 250. He just won the 2014 world amateur youth championships in Bulgaria with very few domestic amateur fights lets alone international ones.. On his way to gold he had two knockouts in three fights.
> 
> http://www.eastsideboxing.com/2014/...medals-at-the-2014-youth-world-championships/
> 
> Someone to watch out for along with little guy Shakur Stevenson.


oh snap, he's from Philly. Time to hop on the train


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

conradically said:


> Brief hijack of this thread to mention a potential 2016 olympian named Darmani Rock. This cat is 17 years old, from Philly, is 6'5 and 250. He just won the 2014 world amateur youth championships in Bulgaria with very few domestic amateur fights lets alone international ones.. On his way to gold he had two knockouts in three fights.
> 
> http://www.eastsideboxing.com/2014/...medals-at-the-2014-youth-world-championships/
> 
> Someone to watch out for along with little guy Shakur Stevenson.


here is the fight.




the american was very lucky. in amateur boxing you dont hear tthe crowd boo that often.:lol:


----------



## conradically (Jul 12, 2013)

Berliner said:


> here is the fight.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks for posting. The other guy was a beast as well. Thought Rock won clearly though (rounds 1 and 3).


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Hey guys. 2 of our Olympians are back at it under the Thurman/Diaz card

Gausha vs Charles Whittaker( former fringe contender) and JoJo Diaz taking a solid step up against faded former contender Luis Maldanado (who has lost his last 5 fights, two by stoppage)

JoJo's fight will be the first on the ShoExtreme pre card..Gausha is untelevised.


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Spence says he will be in the welterweight mix by the end of this year.....man. After seeing Floyd get old last night, I kinda don't want to see him get fed to a young strong kid like Spence at the end.


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Errol is back in action on June 27th vs Ronald Cruz(rated as #51 WW by boxrec) His first real test as a pro. Excited to see how he handles it.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

SouthPaw said:


> Errol is back in action on June 27th vs Ronald Cruz(rated as #51 WW by boxrec) His first real test as a pro. Excited to see how he handles it.


Thats a big step up for a 13th fight, but thats good, I'm sure he will look great, He certainly can't be a tougher fellow than Lartey.

I do want to see where his gastank is though, seems he gassed out in round 7 against Lartey, although he did throw an absurd amount of punches that fight


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

FloydPatterson said:


> Thats a big step up for a 13th fight, but thats good, I'm sure he will look great, He certainly can't be a tougher fellow than Lartey.
> 
> I do want to see where his gastank is though, seems he gassed out in round 7 against Lartey, although he did throw an absurd amount of punches that fight


His trainer talked about it on FightHype. He was too anxious to get him out of there that he shot his wad. Has looked a lot more composed the last few fights.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

SouthPaw said:


> Errol is back in action on June 27th vs Ronald Cruz(rated as #51 WW by boxrec) His first real test as a pro. Excited to see how he handles it.


damn, thanks for the update.

For those that don't know, Ronald Cruz is 20-3(15) and had close fights with Kermit Cintron and Antwone Smith


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Gausha won a wide UD tonight. I am stunned at his lack of power.

Browne taking on Mack this early is a very solid test. Top Dog Thomas Williams Jr decisioned him in November. Hoping Browne can out do him.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

When Cruz lands a decent right hand Spence legs are going to do a funny dance again.
And Browne? Dindt he allready went life and death against some journeymen? Yes against Lamont Williams. Browne is fairly average.
Vyacheslav Shabranskyy wouldnt need more then three rounds for Browne.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

LuckyLuke said:


> When Cruz lands a decent right hand *Spence legs are going to do a funny dance again*.
> And Browne? Dindt he allready went life and death against some journeymen? Yes against Lamont Williams. Browne is fairly average.
> Vyacheslav Shabranskyy wouldnt need more then three rounds for Browne.


When did he get hurt before?

You seem a bit prejudiced against American fighters btw


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Michael said:


> When did he get hurt before?
> 
> You seem a bit prejudiced against American fighters btw


So Spence wanst hurt against Lartery? Are you serious?
And Browne is above average? Dude is average when I compare him with other prospect. Especially with the ones from east europe (At LHW).

Lartery is featherfisted. So dont you think Spence would get hurt again when actually a decent puncher like Cruz lands a decent right hand??? And isnt Cruz american too???


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

LuckyLuke said:


> So Spence wanst hurt against Lartery? Are you serious?
> And Browne is above average? Dude is average when I compare him with other prospect. Especially with the ones from east europe (At LHW).
> 
> Lartery is featherfisted. So dont you think Spence would get hurt again when actually a decent puncher like Cruz lands a decent right hand??? And isnt Cruz american too???


You do realise I was asking a question, not making a statement? He got hurt against Lartey so, I didnt see the fight, thank you for the answer though:lol:

You just seem to be going out of your way to shit on American prospects here like, constantly harping on about their mediocrity and such. Just seems odd. fair enough, though, carry on


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

A bit off topic, but 2007 World Amateur Champion and 2008 US Olympian Demetrius Boo Boo Andrade makes the first defense of his WBO world title as the co-feature to Provodnikov-Algeiri. He faces British fringe contender Brian Rose.


----------



## boxfanlut (Nov 26, 2013)

*★★★USA Olympic Class of 2012★★★*

This thread should be changed to include all 2012 graduates IMO regardless of nation


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

boxfanlut said:


> This thread should be changed to include all 2012 graduates IMO regardless of nation


That's too much for me to keep up with. Somebody had mentioned doing a thread for the British fighters and I encouraged it and said I'd follow, but they never did :conf


----------



## boxfanlut (Nov 26, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> That's too much for me to keep up with. Somebody had mentioned doing a thread for the British fighters and I encouraged it and said I'd follow, but they never did :conf


Fair enough


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

boxfanlut said:


> Fair enough


we do have threads for Oscar Valdez, Felix Verdejo, Usyk, Anthony Joshua and Lomachenko though which is helpful. I wish they'd expand on it


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

http://www.fighthype.com/news/article17204.html?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=facebook

*ERROL SPENCE JR. ON RONALD CRUZ CLASH: "I'M JUST GONNA MAKE HIM PAY OFF OF HIS MISTAKES"*


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

Ronald Cruz is boring as piss, I remember when Main Events was trying to push him as legit


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> That's too much for me to keep up with. Somebody had mentioned doing a thread for the British fighters and I encouraged it and said I'd follow, but they never did :conf


Nah I like this thread as it is, I like some of the US prospects so makes it easy to follow them from the UK. Rest of world prospects like Loma, Usyk, Joshua, Campbell and the Falcaos get enough attention in other threads.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Good fight for Browne, there's so many good prospects at 160,168 and 175


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Our 08 class is really starting to come along now. Andrade defended his title last week. Russell Jr goes for his first world title on Saturday. Wilder fights Stiverne for the WBC title later this year.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

step up for Marcus Browne and The Truth


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

"In a battle of U.S. Olympian heavyweights, 2012 Olympian Dominic Trouble Breazeale (11-0, 10 KOs) scored an entertaining third round TKO against 2004 Olympian Devin Vargas (18-4, 7 KOs). Breazeale punished Vargas in round one, driving him back with thunderous shots. Breazeale dropped Vargas in round two. Vargas had a pretty good round three until turning his back to Breazeale after taking a shot over the ear. Time was 2:26."


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Spence's first headliner is tomorrow. Here is a recent article about him.

*Errol Spence Jr.: Excellence and Expectations*



> In that sense, he reminds me of another welterweight from Dallas, former pound-for-pounder Donald Curry.
> On Friday, Spence, who's advanced to scheduled 10-round fights in a hurry, makes a major move. By fighting hardened Pennsylvania veteran Ronald Cruz, Spence is upping the stakes. An impressive win over Cruz, who's been competitive against established 147-pounders like former world titlist Kermit Cintron, Antwone Smith, and Ray Narh, and Spence will be two or three fights from cracking the top 10.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Errol looking in good shape.


----------



## Rooster (Jul 14, 2013)

Spence looking crazy ripped.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> Spence's first headliner is tomorrow. Here is a recent article about him.
> 
> *Errol Spence Jr.: Excellence and Expectations*


I see a resemblance between Spence and a young SRR looks wise. If Spence grew that tache out he'd look even more like him.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

146.6


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

I've been leading the Spence wagon since the Olympic Trials. Tomorrow is final exam time. Beat this guy and look good doing it and he'll have his world title shot by mid next year.


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Errol looked terrific as usual. He complained on his twitter account that he wasn't wearing 8 oz which is what saw Cruz to the finish line. His team needs to negotiate better to put him in the best position.


Would love to see him in with a guy like Damian Frias. Tough, durable, and left handed. Also really tricky. He gave Canadian welterweight prospect Mikael Zewski some very solid work on an undercard I saw. After that a former champ like Jan Zaveck, Collazo, or Cintron.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

I'm a big Spence fan as well, but for me the future star from the 2012 team is Marcus Browne. When Sergey Kovlev looks in his rear-view mirror, I bet he sees Browne, speeding towards him in the fast lane. This guy is SERIOUS.

I don't disagree with @Dealt_with about his possible lack of heart, but that's something he might aquire as he gets used to fighting in the pros. He certainly has the physical gifts to become a champion.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

http://www.fighthype.com/news/article17295.html

Undefeated Errol Spence, Jr. didn't lose a round and may have made the transition from prospect to contender in a dominating unanimous decision victory (100-90 three times) over the durable Ronald Cruz in the main event of ShoBox: The New Generation on SHOWTIME® from The Joint at Hard Rock Hotel & Casino in Las Vegas.

Spence (13-0, 10 KOs) was remarkably efficient with his power punches, landing 282 shots compared to Cruz's 65 at a rate of 58 percent. Looking like a potential future world champion, the 2012 U.S. Olympian was technically sound and sharp with his punches, picking apart the courageous Cruz (20-4, 15 KOs) as he went past the eighth round for the first time in his career. Conditioning certainly wasn't an issue for the 24-year-old, who threw more punches in the 10th and final round (114) than he did in any other round in the fight.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

JoJo Diaz is co headlining tomorrow










also new interview with Errol Spence's trainer
http://www.fighthype.com/news/article17344.html


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

http://www.fighthype.com/news/article17353.html?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=facebook









ERROL SPENCE JR: "I WANT TO FIGHT EARLY SEPTEMBER...I WANT TO FIGHT EXPERIENCED GUYS THAT'S GONNA GET ME IN THE RANKINGS"


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Errol Spence doing a Showtine photo/video shoot


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

'Fighting cupcakes' :lol:

Respect.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

Spence is supposed to fight in 3 weeks and still no opponent, is he just gonna fight a can?


----------



## boxfanlut (Nov 26, 2013)

Windmiller said:


> Spence is supposed to fight in 3 weeks and still no opponent, is he just gonna fight a can?


I'm sure ward would gladly fight a pie right now


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

Warren really needs to get moving in his career he has tonnes of experience in the AMs & WSB and is not exactly young.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Spence is great really. He definitely a future champ. I'd love for him to step up soon, against somebody of note (his last opponent was a good step up)

His only flaw seems to be his defense, but that's it. Everything else he's great at.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Spence back at it on Sept 11th,


along with a nice heavyweight matchup with Lateef Kayode vs Luis Ortiz


----------



## Vysotsky (Jun 6, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> Spence is great really. He definitely a future champ. I'd love for him to step up soon, against somebody of note (his last opponent was a good step up)
> 
> His only flaw seems to be his defense, but that's it. Everything else he's great at.


154 should be fun in the next two years with Castano, Spence, Rabchenko, Shelestyuk, Spyrko, Kavaliauskas, Kanat Islam, Zewski coming through and i'm sure i forgot a couple. Castano is the best of the bunch imo.



Cableaddict said:


> I'm a big Spence fan as well, but for me the future star from the 2012 team is Marcus Browne. *When Sergey Kovlev looks in his rear-view mirror, I bet he sees Browne, speeding towards him in the fast lane. This guy is SERIOUS.
> *
> I don't disagree with @*Dealt_with* about his possible lack of heart, but that's something he might aquire as he gets used to fighting in the pros. He certainly has the physical gifts to become a champion.


Not sure if serious? 175 is looking very nice with Beterbiev, Mekhontsev, Gvozdyk, Savigne, Shabranskyy, Lepikhin, Alvarez, Skoglund, Hooper but at least four of those guys are above Browne who is far from the biggest threat. The weak mental state and lack of heart he showed against Hooper was worrying to say the least, some of that may have just been a lack of composure and inability to adjust quick enough when Hooper adapted and brought something else but he really did appear to mentally fold as soon as he got slightly roughed up.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Vysotsky said:


> Not sure if serious? 175 is looking very nice with Beterbiev, Mekhontsev, Gvozdyk, Savigne, Shabranskyy, Lepikhin, Alvarez, Skoglund, Hooper but at least four of those guys are above Browne who is far from the biggest threat. *The weak mental state and lack of heart he showed against Hooper* was worrying to say the least, some of that may have just been a lack of composure and inability to adjust quick enough when Hooper adapted and brought something else but he really did appear to mentally fold as soon as he got slightly roughed up.


Against Hooper? :huh Are you talking about some amateur fight from 3-4 years ago?

Browne is now 12 (9) - 0 in the pros, with no pro fight against Hooper. - And he's looked very aggressive and confident in his last three fights, including the UD battle with Griffin.

I VERY rarely disagree with you about anything, but you've lost me on this one.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Vysotsky said:


> 154 should be fun in the next two years with Castano, Spence, Rabchenko, Shelestyuk, Spyrko, Kavaliauskas, Kanat Islam, Zewski coming through and i'm sure i forgot a couple. Castano is the best of the bunch imo..


Not familiar with a lot of those guys to be honest. Only know about Kava and Spence, I know a bit about Castano. Not as much as I'd like to.


----------



## Vysotsky (Jun 6, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> Against Hooper? :huh Are you talking about some amateur fight from 3-4 years ago?
> 
> Browne is now 12 (9) - 0 in the pros, with no pro fight against Hooper. - And he's looked very aggressive and confident in his last three fights, including the UD battle with Griffin.
> 
> I VERY rarely disagree with you about anything, but you've lost me on this one.


Yes Hooper at the Olympics roughly 2 years ago and its the last time he faced any adversity and he failed quite bad. Griffith isn't much and at this point he doesn't provide much more than the club fighters Browne has been facing. All i am saying is that with around half of the LHW prospects mentioned i don't have questions about their demeanor or mental toughness because i have seen them overcome those situations but like alot of prospects its still a question mark with Browne.

Check out the 3rd round. The US broadcast with Atlas he was very critical of Browne.








tommygun711 said:


> Not familiar with a lot of those guys to be honest. Only know about Kava and Spence, I know a bit about Castano. Not as much as I'd like to.


Castano is at JMW now and Derevyanchenko is part of the Ukrainian contingent at 160 along with Khytrov and Golub. Awesome fight.






Spyrko at 154






- Kanat Islam is Kazakh 18- 0 (15KO) world class amateur pedigree, strong, solid power but not much pro footage a couple WSB fights from a few years ago on YT.

- Taras Shelestyuk was World Amateur Champion beating Sapiyev who won the Val Barker and outclassed Spence but Taras fought similar to Kotelnyk as an amateur and has become more of a poor mans Jirov as a pro so the style change leaves a huge question mark. IMO Spyrko is actually the better Ukrainains JMW prospect in spite of Shelestyuk's amateur pedigree.

- Rabchenko is a legit contender already ranked in the top 10 and signed with Hatton IIRC. He's Euro Champ.

- Zewski is with Top Rank has a very good amateur pedigree in spite of being from Canada and a quick, athletic, well schooled boxer/puncher with power but has kind of stagnated at his level of opposition. They can take that final step up whenever they want but he looks really good so far.

Zewski's last fight winning the NABF title.






- There was a prospect named Alfonso Blanco from Venezuela who i really liked at 154 trained by Robert Garcia but he has been MIA for 2 years now don't know what the hell happened to him.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Errol Spence: Fighting next week at the Hard Rock Casino in Las Vegas on 9/11 tune in on foxsports1


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

http://www.fighthype.com/news/article17866.html?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=facebook

Spence is fighting in 2 days on FoxSports1. His opponent is Noe Bolanos, the guy that just fought and took Erick Lubin the distance for the first time


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Spence made weight, Goldenboy never tweeted the exact weight but all is good

Jermall Charlo is also fighting tomorrow, came in at 155


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Spence is a bum 

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Doc said:


> Spence is a bum
> 
> Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


based off?


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Doc said:


> Spence is a bum
> 
> Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


Seeing him live, was truly unimpressed... 
@bballchump11

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Doc said:


> Seeing him live, was truly unimpressed...
> @bballchump11
> 
> Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


which fight did you see?


----------



## oneawaystyle (Sep 11, 2014)

that team was ridiculously embarassingly awful :rofl
probably the worst boxing team I have ever seen:rofl
it was hilarious :lol::lol:
they were a laughing stock, not one medal .. all of them went out in the early rounds

I refuse to watch a single one of those fighters unless they get a world title shot


----------



## oneawaystyle (Sep 11, 2014)

bballchump11 said:


> *WW* Errol Spence Jr is 13-0(10KO)
> *HW* Dominic Breazeale is 12-0(11KO)
> *BW* Rau'shee Warren is 12-0(3kO). If you include WSB 20-0 (3kO)
> *LHW* Marcus Browne is 12-0(9KO)
> ...


they were all bums at the Olympics
so how are they not bums now

The Ukraine team on the other hand were unbelievable

Vasyl Lomachenko - gold. 2-1 (1)
Oleksandr Usyk - gold. 4- 0 (4)
Denys Berinchyk - silver. not turned pro
Oleksandr Gvozdyk -bronze. ( robbed in the semis). 2-0 (1)
Taras Shelestyuk - bronze. 8-0 (6)
Ievgen Khytrov ( robbed) 6- 0 (6)

that is what you call a real team worth talking about,they are real prospects worthy of discussion


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

oneawaystyle said:


> they were all bums at the Olympics
> so how are they not bums now
> 
> The Ukraine team on the other hand were unbelievable
> ...


I don't give a fuck?


----------



## oneawaystyle (Sep 11, 2014)

bballchump11 said:


> I don't give a fuck?


but you care about guys like Breazedale??? :rofl :rofl


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

what time is the card tonight?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

oneawaystyle said:


> but you care about guys like Breazedale??? :rofl :rofl


I don't care about your opinion 


FloydPatterson said:


> what time is the card tonight?


9:30. I was going to go to the gym, but I'm not missing this card


----------



## oneawaystyle (Sep 11, 2014)

bballchump11 said:


> I don't care about your opinion


SAME SAME CHUMP

it's a bad day for USA boxing when those are your best prospects :lol:
I aint even Ukranian, I just recognise talent and want to watch the best. You should take your racial/ nationalistic biased glasses off chump


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

oneawaystyle said:


> but you care about guys like Breazedale??? :rofl :rofl





oneawaystyle said:


> SAME SAME CHUMP
> 
> it's a bad day for USA boxing when those are your best prospects :lol:
> I aint even Ukranian, I just recognise talent and want to watch the best. You should take your racial/ nationalistic biased glasses off chump


kettle black or some shit like that


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> 9:30. I was going to go to the gym, but I'm not missing this card


I'm planning on doing some miles tomorrow morning around 4, so I can't watch the whole thing, maybe just Spence and Charlo, I'll record the rest for tomorrow


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

FloydPatterson said:


> I'm planning on doing some miles tomorrow morning around 4, so I can't watch the whole thing, maybe just Spence and Charlo, I'll record the rest for tomorrow


hardwork dedication :hey

How many miles do you run?


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> hardwork dedication :hey
> 
> How many miles do you run?


2 miles.....ROTC


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

FloydPatterson said:


> 2 miles.....ROTC


oh don't you have to run the 2 mile under a certain amount of time or something like that?


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)




----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

#JosephDiazJr weighed in today at 122.4 for tomorrow showdown against #RaulHidalgo at the #StateFarmArena in Texas for #GoldenBoyLIVE on #FoxSports1 7pm PT


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Rising Olympian star Joseph Diaz Jr. will be the main event this upcoming November 13, 2014. Event will take place inside the Fantasy Springs Casino in Indio, California.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Tage_West said:


>


Yeah. These guys got beaten up properly.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

http://www.fighthype.com/news/article18153.html?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=facebook

JOSEPH DIAZ JR., JULIAN RAMIREZ, DIEGO DE LA HOYA AND TAISHAN TO BE FEATURED ON NOV. 13 GOLDEN BOY LIVE! CARD


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> http://www.fighthype.com/news/article18153.html?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=facebook
> 
> JOSEPH DIAZ JR., JULIAN RAMIREZ, DIEGO DE LA HOYA AND TAISHAN TO BE FEATURED ON NOV. 13 GOLDEN BOY LIVE! CARD


Good lord, Diego De la hoya just fought last week


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

FloydPatterson said:


> Good lord, Diego De la hoya just fought last week


One fight a month is nothing special at that stage of his career. Ive heard of fighters having fights within one week of each other.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

FloydPatterson said:


> Good lord, Diego De la hoya just fought last week


:yep they got him on that Mike Tyson schedule


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Go like Errol Spence's new Facebook page
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Errol-Spence-Jr/305335309646424


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Marcus Browne returns on this awesome card


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

Michael said:


> One fight a month is nothing special at that stage of his career. Ive heard of fighters having fights within one week of each other.


I'm sure you're aware of Mike PÃ©rez fighting twice the same day haha


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


>


damn, errol has ramped up the shit talk on social media, I cant picture his strong texas accent saying this

I'm calling for Spence v Eddie Gomez before anything though


----------



## boxfanlut (Nov 26, 2013)

FloydPatterson said:


> damn, errol has ramped up the shit talk on social media, I cant picture his strong texas accent saying this
> 
> I'm calling for Spence v Eddie Gomez before anything though


When it's all said and done somebody else probably runs his social media. That's what they will say.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

boxfanlut said:


> When it's all said and done somebody else probably runs his social media. That's what they will say.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


nope, that's from his personal facebook. Ge's had it from before he went pro


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Marcus Browne is fighting Aaron Pryor Jr next on April 11th
Dominic Breazeale is fighting on the undercard of Guerrer/Thurman vs Victor Bisbal


----------



## Azadi (Jan 28, 2014)

2004 Had the best class 
Golovkin 
Ward 
Khan 
ringendoux 
Dirrell 
Solis 
Povertkin 
Kinderlan 
zou shimming
Gamboa


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Azadi said:


> 2004 Had the best class
> Golovkin
> Ward
> Khan
> ...


very nice class. I've seen better though. 1984 had
Meldrick Taylor
Sweet Pea
Mark Breland
Virgil Hill
Evander Holyfield 
Henry Tillman
Tyrell Biggs

edit: well that list was shorter than I thought :yep


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Errol says they are announcing his next fight soon. he says the guy is a "pretty good" fighter. Who do you think?

Maidana
Brook
Khan

none of these guys has a fight coming up. I doubt Khan or Brook get fed to a prospect. How about Victor Ortiz? Big name. Mentally weak. Spence's handspeed and power would break him early.


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

Errol Spence vs Leonard Bundu on the Garcia/Peterson card is supposedly a done deal. 

Pretty good step up in class and perfect matchmaking imo, Bundu is a very good Euro level fighter who is durable and comes to win but he's pretty featherfisted. Now it also makes sense why they moved Jacobs/Truax off of this card to a later date, Haymon must want to give Spence the exposure on NBC


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Windmiller said:


> Errol Spence vs Leonard Bundu on the Garcia/Peterson card is supposedly a done deal.
> 
> Pretty good step up in class and perfect matchmaking imo, Bundu is a very good Euro level fighter who is durable and comes to win but he's pretty featherfisted. Now it also makes sense why they moved Jacobs/Truax off of this card to a later date, Haymon must want to give Spence the exposure on NBC


I hell yeah, I hope that gets televised. I'm guessing it'll be after the NBC card on NBC Sports


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Bundu is a decent step up. He's tough and awkward. Was hoping for a bigger name.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Errol Spence Jr., 15(12)-0, takes on Samuel Vargas, 20(10)-1-1, April 11th in Brooklyn on the Garcia-Peterson undercard


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Errol Spence Jr., 15(12)-0, takes on Samuel Vargas, 20(10)-1-1, April 11th in Brooklyn on the Garcia-Peterson undercard


Can't wait for that fight..


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Errol Spence Jr., 15(12)-0, takes on Samuel Vargas, 20(10)-1-1, April 11th in Brooklyn on the Garcia-Peterson undercard


he recently signed onto PBC....we should see him a lot more often now


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Azadi said:


> 2004 Had the best class
> Golovkin
> Ward
> Khan
> ...


2012 will go down as a special Olympic class imo. 2008 was one of the worst in recent years but London will have quite a few HOF'ers in its ranks from around the world.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

â€¢ The NBC-televised card on Saturday night (8:30 p.m. ET) from the Barclays Center in Brooklyn, New York, will include the Danny Garcia-Lamont Peterson welterweight bout and Andy Leeâ€™s middleweight title defense against former titleholder Peter Quillin, but two other bouts are also on tap for possible television coverage: light heavyweight Marcus Browne (13-0, 10 KOs), a 2012 U.S. Olympian, against Aaron Pryor Jr. (19-7-1, 12 KOs) and welterweight Errol Spence Jr. (15-0, 12 KOs), also a 2012 U.S. Olympian, against Samuel Vargas (20-1-1, 10 KOs). One of them could be televised on NBC if there are early knockouts in the other bouts and at least one of them will air live on NBC Sports Net (11 p.m. ET) following the conclusion of Garcia-Peterson on NBC.
http://espn.go.com/blog/dan-rafael/post/_/id/12559/notes-spence-browne-bouts-in-nbc-bullpen


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Both Marcus Browne and Errol Spence win by TKO on NBC Sports

Spence outlanded Vargas 135 to 15 total punches


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

interview with Spence

http://www.fighthype.com/news/article20025.html

PC: You always seem very conscious that anything can happen in 8 oz. gloves and therefore you stated you're not working on things in there that you are always trying to get your opponent out of there. I think your patience throws off a misperception that you are trying to get rounds.

Errol Spemce: Yeah, definitely! People think I'm working on things because I'm patient. I'm a patient fighter and I take my time, especially when somebody is hurt. Usually when somebody is hurt, they try and throw a wild punch or a hard punch because they trying to get you up off of 'em. I just took my time and picked him apart. I know if I hurt him once, I could hurt him again. I took my time and just looked for the right shots and I was able to get him up outta there. But I'm not trying to play with nobody or work on stuff. Working on stuff is for the gym. When I'm in a fight, I'm trying to get my opponent up outta there as soon as possible.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Spence learning from TBE


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Both Marcus Browne and Errol Spence win by TKO on NBC Sports
> 
> Spence outlanded Vargas 135 to 15 total punches


Spence beating Vargas is like Broner beating Litzau..

Nothing to see here


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

Spence needs to be moved quicker now, all the talent in the world but doesn't seem remotely near a title shot at present? They haven't moved him well in terms of his rankings either as he's only top 10 with one organization, though I guess maybe with Haymon backing he doesn't necessarily need to be in a mandatory position.

If Floyd is really giving up his 3 welterweight belts, Spence should be one of those in a position to fight for one by the end of the year. Somebody like Berto, Soto Karass, Bundu is the level he should move up to in the coming summer months IMO.

Also the fact these guys have all racked up 105 wins between them and not taken a loss yet epitomizes how protected boxers have become these days, don't get me wrong I can see a few belt-holders here, Spence, Browne, Ramirez, but it's very easy to pick up belts these days and are any of them likely to ever become the best in their division? I think really Spence has a chance there.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


>


Guy has no neck at all. Looks chinny as fuck.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

LuckyLuke said:


> Guy has no neck at all. Looks chinny as fuck.


you have got to be kidding me


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

LuckyLuke said:


> Guy has no neck at all. Looks chinny as fuck.


that would mean the opposite. Less leverage for his head to whiplash


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Marcus Browne is fighting Cornelius White tonight


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Dominic Breazele is fighting undefeated cuban Yasmany Consuegra this Saturday on NBC/NBC Sports


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Spence in the crygotherapy 


> http://xflive.checkhookboxing.com/errolspencefans/videos/432118326968121/
> 
> A lot of fighters are using cryo therapy now in camp. I use it a couple times a week. My guy Brian Wesley at CryoNow here in Cedar Hill explains how it works. #camplife #PBConNBC #June20 #imnxtUP
> 
> Posted by Errol Spence Jr. on Wednesday, June 10, 2015


Spence sparring


> http://xflive.checkhookboxing.com/errolspencefans/videos/426473770865910/
> 
> No days off. #TeamTruth #PBConNBC #June20 #imnxtUP
> 
> Posted by Errol Spence Jr. on Monday, May 25, 2015


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Spence vs Guerrero is a good matchup at this time. Spence is very humble despite all of the praise he's getting.


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Berto is there for the taking. Alexander too.


----------



## Got news (May 23, 2013)

Browne vs Caparello in the works....


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Got news said:


> Browne vs Caparello in the works....


really good test for Browne


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

Just seen Rau'Shee Warren is fighting Payano, never really seen anything that good in Warren so I don't think he'll win but it's an interesting fight nonetheless



bballchump11 said:


> really good test for Browne


Obviously he was in too deep vs Kovalev but it's a good fight like you say, Caparello impressed me vs Muriqi even if Muriqi is a bit past it.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

adamcanavan said:


> Just seen Rau'Shee Warren is fighting Payano, never really seen anything that good in Warren so I don't think he'll win but it's an interesting fight nonetheless
> 
> Obviously he was in too deep vs Kovalev but it's a good fight like you say, Caparello impressed me vs Muriqi even if Muriqi is a bit past it.


damn I didn't even realize he as fighting for a title. I think Warren will lose also


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

I got a question about Marcus Browne.

Is he supposed to be considered a good puncher because he went 10 rounds with Cornelius White. It's a good win at this stage of his career but White has a very bad glass jaw, I would expect any above average puncher with good skills to ko White


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Windmiller said:


> I got a question about Marcus Browne.
> 
> Is he supposed to be considered a good puncher because he went 10 rounds with Cornelius White. It's a good win at this stage of his career but White has a very bad glass jaw, I would expect any above average puncher with good skills to ko White


he's weird. He has shown pretty good power and has one punch KO victories even going back to the amateurs. As his competition has gotten better though, he's been getting less accurate. Spence has less power imo, but I'd expect Spence to have a higher KO percentage after their careers are over


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Browne only has stopped chinny ass journeyman so far. Doesnt look like he can punch hard.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

The first person on the team to lose was Rau'shee Warren tonight. Lost a SD to the WBA bantamweight camp, Juan Carlos Payano.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Very nice fight for your boy Spence @bballchump11, has Van Heerden on September 11th, looking forward to that


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

JamieC said:


> Very nice fight for your boy Spence @bballchump11, has Van Heerden on September 11th, looking forward to that


Thanks for the info. Heerden beat Lujan, Mabuza, Ayala and Matthew Hatton. Plus he's a southpaw. Another good test for Spence and just 11 weeks after his last fight. 
He looks on course for a tile fight next year


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Matter a fact, he's the international ibf champion. So that'd make the winner right behind Brook, Chaves, and Alexander for the ibf I'd assume


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2015)

bballchump11 said:


> *WW* Errol Spence Jr is 17-0(14KO)
> *HW* Dominic Breazeale is 15-0(14KO)
> *BW* Rau'shee Warren is 13-1-0-1(4kO). If you include WSB 21-1-0-1 (4kO)
> *LHW* Marcus Browne is 15-0(11KO)
> ...


you should put the fighters in weight order.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Rob said:


> you should put the fighters in weight order.


i can do that. Whenever I get home


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Errol Spence- Climb to the top continues. Its official I'm back in the ring September 11 in Toronto on Spike against Chris van Heerden. Different opponent, same goal #MANDOWN . #TeamTruth #PBConSpike


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

I'll be laughing he gets Mike Jones'd in the next couple of fights.. They trying to speed him up quick. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Doc said:


> I'll be laughing he gets Mike Jones'd in the next couple of fights.. They trying to speed him up quick.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


I think they're doing fine. Mayweather and Spence wanted Porter or Thurman next, but luckily their wish didn't come true. Haymon has him on the right path


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I think they're doing fine. Mayweather and Spence wanted Porter or Thurman next, but luckily their wish didn't come true. Haymon has him on the right path


We'll see, haymon sucks at match making so there's always a chance things backfire.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)




----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Two 10-round bouts were added to the PBC on NBC card at the Foxwoods Resort Casino in Mashantucket, Connecticut on Sept. 12 (4 p.m. ET): light heavyweight prospect *Marcus Browne* (15-0, 11 KOs), a 2012 U.S. Olympian, against former world titleholder *Gabriel Campillo* (25-7-1, 12 KOs)


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Two 10-round bouts were added to the PBC on NBC card at the Foxwoods Resort Casino in Mashantucket, Connecticut on Sept. 12 (4 p.m. ET): light heavyweight prospect *Marcus Browne* (15-0, 11 KOs), a 2012 U.S. Olympian, against former world titleholder *Gabriel Campillo* (25-7-1, 12 KOs)


I like that...I really like it


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

Good fight. I think Campillo will win though if his chin holds up


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Campillo is done 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

Doc said:


> Campillo is done
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


I haven't seen anything to suggest he's shot, I mean look at his fight with Williams Jr. He got knocked out by Beterbiev, but everyone will, Browne is closer to Williams Jr level (who I am a big fan of) than Beterbiev imo


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

adamcanavan said:


> I haven't seen anything to suggest he's shot, I mean look at his fight with Williams Jr. He got knocked out by Beterbiev, but everyone will, Browne is closer to Williams Jr level (who I am a big fan of) than Beterbiev imo


fuck happened to Williams Jr anyway?


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

FloydPatterson said:


> fuck happened to Williams Jr anyway?


Had one win since and is fighting Savigne next month I think Which is a brilliant fight


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

adamcanavan said:


> Had one win since and is fighting Savigne next month I think Which is a brilliant fight


Savigne has a massive body...something about the guy just looks like he's bigger then everyone


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

come support Spence tonight on Spike


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Spence beats van Heerden by round 8 tko


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Marcus Browne wins by 1st round KO against Campillo


----------



## Ivan Drago (Jun 3, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Spence beats van Heerden by round 8 tko


Love the way he mixes it up with his body and head attacks. Any idea on his next opponent?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Ivan Drago said:


> Love the way he mixes it up with his body and head attacks. Any idea on his next opponent?


not sure yet, but he will be fighting one more time this year for sure. Leonard Bundu was considered several months back. Maybe they'll finally make that fight.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Dominic Breazele is fighting Fred Kassi next. Very big step up. Kassi just had a draw with Arreola and was beating Mansour up until the KO came


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> Dominic Breazele is fighting Fred Kassi next. Very big step up. Kassi just had a draw with Arreola and was beating Mansour up until the KO came


Good fight on the same bill, Washington vs Mansour. Really looking forward to that


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

adamcanavan said:


> Good fight on the same bill, Washington vs Mansour. Really looking forward to that


oh that's going to be an all heavyweight show it seems now


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


>


Good video! Love his commitment to body work!


----------



## Thomas Crewz (Jul 23, 2013)

Martinez upsetting Alexander could be a great opportunity for Spence to brdge the gap to the top of the division. Martinez gave Guerrero hell, beat Alexander but doesnt have the name or backing to act like he is way above Spence.

Spence vs Martinez would be a good fight


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Thomas Crewz said:


> Martinez upsetting Alexander could be a great opportunity for Spence to brdge the gap to the top of the division. Martinez gave Guerrero hell, beat Alexander but doesnt have the name or backing to act like he is way above Spence.
> 
> Spence vs Martinez would be a good fight


That's a great shout.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Errol Spence Jr.-Got some news for yall real soon... Gonna be a good finish to 2015 â€ª#â€ŽTeamTruthâ€¬ â€ª#â€ŽMANDOWNâ€¬ #MANDOWN


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Errol Spence Jr.-Got some news for yall real soon... Gonna be a good finish to 2015 â€ª#â€ŽTeamTruthâ€¬ â€ª#â€ŽMANDOWNâ€¬ #MANDOWN


Spence vs Thurman or Porter would do it for me but martinez might be in his future.

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Doc said:


> Spence vs Thurman or Porter would do it for me but martinez might be in his future.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


Spence will be back November 28 vs Alejandro Barrera 28-2(18). Not the best opponent, but he hasn't been stopped before and it'll be Spence's first fight in front of his home crowd. It'd be awesome if he can have the support Terrance Crawford gets from Omeha in Dallas


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Errol Spence Jr- "It's official. Get it on your schedule, my last fight in 2015 will be in Dallas! Taking on Alejandro Barrera on Saturday, November 28th on NBC at The Bomb Factory. I'll be co-main event, my bro Jermall Charlo gonna be the main event. Gonna put on for the city, hope to see yall there to fill the place. #MANDOWN #MANDOWN #TeamTruth #TexasMade #IGotNOW #PBConNBC "


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Spence will be back November 28 vs Alejandro Barrera 28-2(18). Not the best opponent, but he hasn't been stopped before and it'll be Spence's first fight in front of his home crowd. It'd be awesome if he can have the support Terrance Crawford gets from Omeha in Dallas


What weight is Spence fighting at? Boxrec says that Spence was "156" in his last fight wich is pretty heavy for a Welterweight...


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Berliner said:


> What weight is Spence fighting at? Boxrec says that Spence was "156" in his last fight wich is pretty heavy for a Welterweight...


That is weird. His last fight was at 147, I'm sure of it. He rehydrates around 160 give or take. I've seen him between 156-162


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

Thought I'd post this in here since Brezeale is on the bill. Really good bill on December 12th, good fights from top to bottom.

Omar Figueroa vs Antonio Demarco is a decent enough fight that should be entertaining.

The rest of the card is made up of interesting heavyweight matchups: Szpilka vs Mansour, Breazeale vs Martin and Arreola vs Kauffman are all solid, entertaining matchups.

http://boxrec.com/show/723452


----------



## conradically (Jul 12, 2013)

Here's one for 2016 in Rio. Shakur Stevenson sparring Devon Haney (only 17, not eligible for olympics) in Mayweather gym. Stevenson fights at 123, Haney is 10-15 pounds heavier.

EDIT: somebody didn't want the video on YouTube and took it down....


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

A lot the Olympians have fights to close out the year

Spence is fighting tomorrow in an IBF Eliminator on NBC at 3PM EST.

His last fight is up on youtube now


----------



## ISPEAKUMTROOTH (Jun 10, 2014)

bballchump11 said:


> A lot the Olympians have fights to close out the year
> 
> Spence is fighting tomorrow in an IBF Eliminator on NBC at 3PM EST.
> 
> His last fight is up on youtube now


How do you think their careers are panning out compared to your perception when you first started the thread in 2013?
Any disappointments where you expected a lot more from any of them?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

ISPEAKUMTROOTH said:


> How do you think their careers are panning out compared to your perception when you first started the thread in 2013?
> Any disappointments where you expected a lot more from any of them?


Spence is looking about as good as I expected. He's actually looking a little better than I thought he would as he's head and shoulders above everybody else imo.

Rau'shee Warren despite losing is better than I expected as well. He was actually competitive vs Payano is a title fight and some thought he won it. I thought he got hit too much for his style and too featherfisted to do anything.

Joseph Diaz Jr isn't as good as I thought he was though and Marcus Browne may not be as good as I thought. Browne still can live up to expectations though, but I don't see Diaz doing much.


----------



## ISPEAKUMTROOTH (Jun 10, 2014)

bballchump11 said:


> Spence is looking about as good as I expected. He's actually looking a little better than I thought he would as he's head and shoulders above everybody else imo.
> 
> Rau'shee Warren despite losing is better than I expected as well. He was actually competitive vs Payano is a title fight and some thought he won it. I thought he got hit too much for his style and too featherfisted to do anything.
> 
> Joseph Diaz Jr isn't as good as I thought he was though and Marcus Browne may not be as good as I thought. Browne still can live up to expectations though, but I don't see Diaz doing much.


Yes,Spence IMO is the standout and dont hold out much expectations for the rest although obviously dont follow as you do.
Usually always get a huge star in the making but it wasnt exactly a vintage year.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

ISPEAKUMTROOTH said:


> Yes,Spence IMO is the standout and dont hold out much expectations for the rest although obviously dont follow as you do.
> Usually always get a huge star in the making but it wasnt exactly a vintage year.


Yeah Jose Ramirez is with Top Rank and doesn't get as much TV exposure as the other fighters. He's pretty good also, but I haven't seen him in a while. I know at the very least that he'll be exciting


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Again I have to say I dont see the hype. Spence has to work on his defence big time. Not the first time he gets caught clean. he was lucky that his opponent had no power.
Also his feet seem slow. So far he gets away with it because his opponent basically are punching bags. They allow Spence to just load up like he would do on a heavybag. That wont work when he fights a guy like Thurman.
Spence is clearly talented but I feel he still needs to learn before he steps up to the world level.


----------



## Mr Magic (Jun 3, 2013)

Spence vs. Brook would be one hell of a fight.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Berliner said:


> Again I have to say I dont see the hype. Spence has to work on his defence big time. Not the first time he gets caught clean. he was lucky that his opponent had no power.
> Also his feet seem slow. So far he gets away with it because his opponent basically are punching bags. They allow Spence to just load up like he would do on a heavybag. That wont work when he fights a guy like Thurman.
> Spence is clearly talented but I feel he still needs to learn before he steps up to the world level.


yeah he does have things to work on, defense/headmovement and footwork being the main things. Spence's opponents do act like punching bags, but that's to Spence's credit that he's able to control his opponents so well and dictate everything that's going on in the ring. His last 2 opponents were both taller, very awkward and used a good amount of movement. Spence was able to break both of them down and turn them into punching bags as well. The guy he just fought yesterday actually reminded a lot Thurman.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Spence was able to break both of them down and turn them into punching bags as well. The guy he just fought yesterday actually reminded a lot Thurman.


You think his last opponents had good defence and movement? I just dont see it. Especially Van Heerden was known for blocking punches with his face. And that mexican had pretty shit feets. His punching was awkward and also pretty good (sharp at times) but his defence and footwork? Not for me.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Berliner said:


> You think his last opponents had good defence and movement? I just dont see it. Especially Van Heerden was known for blocking punches with his face. And that mexican had pretty shit feets. His punching was awkward and also pretty good (sharp at times) but his defence and footwork? Not for me.


They had decent movement. They didn't come out with the intention of getting in Spence's chest. I wouldn't call it good footwork, but just good movement. I think Spence is doing pretty well vs that type of opponent. I want to see him in versus a guy who he can't dictate the fight to. Give him a Jesus Soto Karass who will throw +80 punches a round and not get KO'd easily.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

*Errol Spence Ready: I'll Go To England To Fight Kell Brook!*

http://www.boxingscene.com/errol-spence-ready-ill-go-england-fight-kell-brook--98737

DALLAS - From The Bomb Factory in Dallas, rising star Errol "The Truth" Spence Jr. (19-0, 16 KOs) put on a show for his hometown crowd as he stopped Alejandro Barrera (26-3, 17 KOs) in the fifth-round of their welterweight clash.

Spence Jr. fought cautiously in the first round, feeling out his opponent who came in looking to use his awkward style to frustrate the undefeated hometown fighter. While Barrera was able to land with the uppercut early on, Spence Jr. adjusted and began to bloody Barrera with a series of left hands in round two.

Barrera continued to hang tough through the third and fourth rounds, but in round five Spence came out with a renewed interest in the body attack. He sent Barrera to the canvas with a barrage to the body and followed it up shortly after with another assault on the body before referee Laurence Cole stopped te fight 1:46 into round five. Barrera was taken to Baylor Medical Hospital after the fight.

"The strategy was to be patient and to pick my spots. He was more awkward than I thought he would be. I rushed it a little bit but once I got myself composed I picked my spots and listened to my coach, I could come forward and stop him," Spence said.

"The body work was really important. That's what we train for in the gym, work the body then go to the head. In the first round I kind of got away from it but then I went back to it and was able to stop him.

"There were definitely some nerves fighting in front of my hometown fans. It took me the first couple of rounds to get over that. Then I just started doing what I usually do and it worked out.

"I want top 10 welterweights. My goal is to become a world champion. If I have to go to England to fight Kell Brook, I'm willing to do that."


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> http://www.boxingscene.com/errol-spence-ready-ill-go-england-fight-kell-brook--98737
> 
> DALLAS - From The Bomb Factory in Dallas, rising star Errol "The Truth" Spence Jr. (19-0, 16 KOs) put on a show for his hometown crowd as he stopped Alejandro Barrera (26-3, 17 KOs) in the fifth-round of their welterweight clash.
> 
> ...


Man I hope Brook-Spence happens in Sheffield. @JamieC if it does theres no way we're missing this


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Errol Spence is named Sports Illustrated, 2015 Prospect of the year

http://www.si.com/boxing/2015/12/21...daniel-jacobs-oscar-de-la-hoya-roman-gonzalez


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Nice. I liked what I saw in the Barrera fight. I should keep my eye on Barrera as well, as he's adopted the classic Nacho mold.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

I didn't even know this was done, but ESPN has Dominic Breazeale vs. Amir Mansour on the Danny Garcia undercard. http://espn.go.com/boxing/story/_/id/12508267/boxing-fight-schedule


----------



## Mr Magic (Jun 3, 2013)

Dominic Breazeale was the most ill prepared fighter I saw at the olympics, I was literally astounded that he was there to fight for the US, he wouldn't even have been the top 3 heavyweight in Sweden. I don't remember who was the true #1 heavyweight in the US at the time, but he got pinched for PEDs and wasn't allowed to go, so you guys sent Dominic.

Either way, he was utterly horrible, he was an embarrassment.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Mr Magic said:


> Dominic Breazeale was the most ill prepared fighter I saw at the olympics, I was literally astounded that he was there to fight for the US, he wouldn't even have been the top 3 heavyweight in Sweden. I don't remember who was the true #1 heavyweight in the US at the time, but he got pinched for PEDs and wasn't allowed to go, so you guys sent Dominic.
> 
> Either way, he was utterly horrible, he was an embarrassment.


So I'm guessing you have Mansour :hey


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/686671674108981248
Also Jose Ramirez will fight on the Pacquiao vs Bradley III undercard in a 10 rounder.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

http://www.latimes.com/sports/sport...martin-staples-center-pbc-20160120-story.html

Dominic Breazeale's mom died 3 weeks ago from a heart attack.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Joseph Diaz Jr has hired Chris Byrd to be his trainer 
http://www.boxingscene.com/joel-diaz-jr-ready-show-new-form-with-trainer-chris-byrd--100608


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/686336245006512128

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/689847550342488065

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/689847636426412033
@FloydPatterson @SouthPaw

Also Spence is ranked number 2 by the IBF. So after Brook/Bizier, Spence will be the mandatory. 
http://www.ibfusbaregistration.com/ibfusba_02APR2014/index.php/ratings/ibf-ratings?view=rankings


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Spence v Chaves is a good fight. I'm all down with that one. Should find a lot out about Spence - at the least how he deals with getting his eyes gauged, headbutted and punched in the bollocks.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/686336245006512128
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/689847550342488065
> 
> ...


surprised Bizier is ranked so high....IBF loves the canadians

Fight against Algieri would be good for spence's progression, the only thing chaves offers is useless punishment with a guaranteed KO win


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Chaves is a good tough fight for Spence. Algieri I think would be too much, as weird as people might think that is to say.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

This might not be the thread for it, but what can you tell me about Shakur Stevenson @bballchump11? Apparently he impressed big time fighting in the UK in the WSB the other day, I'm looking to catch the fight when I can


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

JamieC said:


> This might not be the thread for it, but what can you tell me about Shakur Stevenson @bballchump11? Apparently he impressed big time fighting in the UK in the WSB the other day, I'm looking to catch the fight when I can


I haven't heard much of him. I know he's going to the Olympics and Mayweather was very impressed by him when he saw him sparring in his gym. There was a video that got taken down of him sparring another great amateur, Devin Haney


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> I haven't heard much of him. I know he's going to the Olympics and Mayweather was very impressed by him when he saw him sparring in his gym. There was a video that got taken down of him sparring another great amateur, Devin Haney


Might be worth checking him out in the WSB, seems he's turning heads. I can see the Floyd influence in his style, southpaw and probably more like a younger Floyd from the extremely limited footage I've seen of him. Could be your surprise medallist.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

JamieC said:


> Might be worth checking him out in the WSB, seems he's turning heads. I can see the Floyd influence in his style, southpaw and probably more like a younger Floyd from the extremely limited footage I've seen of him. Could be your surprise medallist.


yeah I'll check him. From the little I've heard, this year's team may be better than 2012's.


----------



## conradically (Jul 12, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> yeah I'll check him. From the little I've heard, this year's team may be better than 2012's.


The olympic hopefuls are now competing in the WSB to potentially qualify for the olympics (thee qualifying process is bizarrely complicated). Stevenson debuted in the WSB this week and he looked really good. Guy is a talent. Charles Conwell (middleweight) also looked pretty good although he (and his opponent) ran out of gas in the 5th round. Another 18-year old, Gary Russell Jr. went up against a good British fighter (Mccormack) and lost in a close one. Russell seems undersized for the 141 weight class (or maybe the other guy was just huge) but he has some good skills, just needs more experience.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

amazing thank you @conradically


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

conradically said:


> The olympic hopefuls are now competing in the WSB to potentially qualify for the olympics (thee qualifying process is bizarrely complicated). Stevenson debuted in the WSB this week and he looked really good. Guy is a talent. Charles Conwell (middleweight) also looked pretty good although he (and his opponent) ran out of gas in the 5th round. Another 18-year old, Gary Russell Jr. went up against a good British fighter (Mccormack) and lost in a close one. Russell seems undersized for the 141 weight class (or maybe the other guy was just huge) but he has some good skills, just needs more experience.


damn thanks, I'll check this out. It seems all of Gary Russel Jr's brothers have skill


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

@bballchump11 check it out from 1.11.00 - Stevenson is the goods, serious talent. I've been wowed. I'm on the hype train when you want to start the thread!


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Congratulations Breazeale. I know I doubted you


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/686671674108981248
> Also Jose Ramirez will fight on the Pacquiao vs Bradley III undercard in a 10 rounder.


Herring headlines FoxSports1 card tomorrow


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

http://www.boxingscene.com/joseph-d...101296?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=facebook

Here's a NICE one here.



> Sources have advised BoxingScene.com that a featherweight bout between *Joseph Diaz and Jayson Velez* has been finalized and will be the HBO co-feature on the night of March 26th at the Oracle in Oakland, California, where Andre Ward makes his return and faces undefeated Sullivan Barrera in a light heavyweight main event.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Mr Magic (Jun 3, 2013)

Algieri is a novice compared to Errol Spence, if you look at their amateur careers.

Spence will rape him.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Rematch between Rau'shee Warren vs Payano


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

The best American fighters are pisces :deal Mayweather, Ward, Danny Garcia and bballchump11


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Congrats to JoJo Diaz. I told yall that this Olympic team would prove to become good pros.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Jose Ramirez won tonight by UD. Now it is time for Marcus Browne and Errol Spence to represent next Saturday


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Bump...Me and Floyd Patterson told y'all


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Spence wins by 6th round TKO


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

We got a diamond here


----------



## Vysotsky (Jun 6, 2013)

What i wrote about Browne 2 years ago showed tonight in his first semi step up.



Vysotsky said:


> Not sure if serious? 175 is looking very nice with Beterbiev, Mekhontsev, Gvozdyk, Savigne, Shabranskyy, Lepikhin, Alvarez, Skoglund, Hooper but at least four of those guys are above *Browne who is far from the biggest threat. The weak mental state and lack of heart he showed against Hooper was worrying to say the least, some of that may have just been a lack of composure and inability to adjust quick enough when Hooper adapted and brought something else but he really did appear to mentally fold as soon as he got slightly roughed up*.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Here are the standouts right now from 2012 from all countries

Vasyl Lomachenko WBO Featherweight champion
Anthony Joshua IBF Heavyweight champion

Top contenders who I can see winning titles now
Oleksandr Usyk 
Errol Spence
Felix Verdejo
Oscar Valdez
Arthur Beterbiev

Fighters with losses already
Rau'shee Warren
Luke Campbell 
Zou Shiming
Damien Hooper


----------



## Thomas Crewz (Jul 23, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Spence wins by 6th round TKO


Now thats how to generate power!

Brutal


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

I had Browne way ahead, you guys aren't giving him points for his takedowns


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Our boy will become a star :')


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

This is a waste of time. The IBF orders Spence vs Konstantin Ponomarev (30-0, 13KOs) who is ranked #10 by ring magazine.
http://www.boxingscene.com/errol-spence-konstantin-ponomarev-ibf-final-eliminator-ordered--103635

Give Spence a name opponent next, this fight is a waste.


----------



## noslackgiven (Apr 19, 2016)

bballchump11 said:


> This is a waste of time. The IBF orders Spence vs Konstantin Ponomarev (30-0, 13KOs) who is ranked #10 by ring magazine.
> http://www.boxingscene.com/errol-spence-konstantin-ponomarev-ibf-final-eliminator-ordered--103635
> 
> Give Spence a name opponent next, this fight is a waste.


I thought Spence was the #1 contender.
Now they've moved the goal post.

I bet Brook is glad..he gets to baby-sit that belt for a little while longer.


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> This is a waste of time. The IBF orders Spence vs Konstantin Ponomarev (30-0, 13KOs) who is ranked #10 by ring magazine.
> http://www.boxingscene.com/errol-spence-konstantin-ponomarev-ibf-final-eliminator-ordered--103635
> 
> Give Spence a name opponent next, this fight is a waste.


Good fight imo, I rate Ponomarev


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

adamcanavan said:


> Good fight imo, I rate Ponomarev


Yeah I heard he is pretty good. He has good footwork, workrate and a good jab from what I've read. I haven't seen him in action though.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Would say that Ponomarev is decent. But his style should suit Spence. Would be a good enough fight for me.


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> This is a waste of time. The IBF orders Spence vs Konstantin Ponomarev (30-0, 13KOs) who is ranked #10 by ring magazine.
> http://www.boxingscene.com/errol-spence-konstantin-ponomarev-ibf-final-eliminator-ordered--103635
> 
> Give Spence a name opponent next, this fight is a waste.


Only guy I recognize on this guy's record is an ancient Cosme Rivera. A UD win according to Boxrec. Anyone seen any tape on this guy? Is he better than the current version of Berto?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Atlanta said:


> Only guy I recognize on this guy's record is an ancient Cosme Rivera. A UD win according to Boxrec. Anyone seen any tape on this guy? Is he better than the current version of Berto?


He has a SD win over Brad Solomon who was a good prospect with fast hands. I never watched either of them though :lol:. I think I watched a little tape of Solomon last year because he was Pacquiao's sparring partner for the Mayweather fight.

Berto would have been a much better fight imo. Berto is a name that'll help push Spence's status and face a fighter with real power. Then he can brag about outpeforming both Pacquiao and Mayweather with common opponents.

edit: I lucked out and found his fight.... and I struggle to see how he'll be competitive with Spence


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> He has a SD win over Brad Solomon who was a good prospect with fast hands. I never watched either of them though :lol:. I think I watched a little tape of Solomon last year because he was Pacquiao's sparring partner for the Mayweather fight.
> 
> Berto would have been a much better fight imo. Berto is a name that'll help push Spence's status and face a fighter with real power. Then he can brag about outpeforming both Pacquiao and Mayweather with common opponents.
> 
> edit: I lucked out and found his fight.... and I struggle to see how he'll be competitive with Spence


Spence is going kill that man.


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> He has a SD win over Brad Solomon who was a good prospect with fast hands. I never watched either of them though :lol:. I think I watched a little tape of Solomon last year because he was Pacquiao's sparring partner for the Mayweather fight.
> 
> Berto would have been a much better fight imo. Berto is a name that'll help push Spence's status and face a fighter with real power. Then he can brag about outpeforming both Pacquiao and Mayweather with common opponents.
> 
> edit: I lucked out and found his fight.... and I struggle to see how he'll be competitive with Spence


There are quite a few of his fights on youtube. His win over Zewski was probably his best performance imo. He's still young (3 years younger than Spence I think) and is a good prospect. I don't think he's ready for Spence yet but he is talented and could rise to the occasion


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

adamcanavan said:


> There are quite a few of his fights on youtube. His win over Zewski was probably his best performance imo. He's still young (3 years younger than Spence I think) and is a good prospect. I don't think he's ready for Spence yet but he is talented and could rise to the occasion


I don't think Top Rank should take this fight. Spence is the type of fighter to set your career back if you're not ready for him. Plus the risk and reward isn't there especially fighting a PBC fighter.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/723540698335612929


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Thurman starting to feel Spence breathing down his neck


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Rau'Shee Warren vs Payano rematch set for NBC on June 18th


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/731138564805775360
and Micheal Hunter won last night vs Isiah Tomas on Shobox


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Jamal Herring vs Shafikov headlines ESPN July 2. Do or die fight here

http://www.boxingscene.com/herring-vs-shafikov-headline-july-2-pbc-on-espn-reading-pa--105447


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> Jamal Herring vs Shafikov headlines ESPN July 2. Do or die fight here
> 
> http://www.boxingscene.com/herring-vs-shafikov-headline-july-2-pbc-on-espn-reading-pa--105447


Big step up. Shafikov walks through him imo


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Comparing 2012 to 2008 so far

2008
106: Luis Yanez 7-0-1
112: Rau'shee Warren 13-1-0-1 If you include WSB 21-1-0-1
119: Gary Russel Jr 27-1
125: Raynell Williams 11-0
132: Sadam Ali 22-1
141: Javier Molina 17-2
152: Demetrius Andrade 23-0
165: Shawn Estrada 16-0
201: Deontay Wilder 36-0

2012
*BW* Rau'shee Warren is 13-1-0-1. If you include WSB 21-1-0-1
*SBW** Joseph Diaz Jr is 20-0 If you include WSB 21-1
*LW** Jose Ramirez 17-0
*LWW** Jamel Herring 15-0
*WW* Errol Spence Jr is 20-0
*MW **Terrell Gausha is 18-0 . If you include WSB 23-2
*LHW* Marcus Browne is 18-0
*HW* Michael Hunter 12-0
*SHW* Dominic Breazeale is 17-0

What the hell is up with 2008's fighters being so inactive. Multiple fighters have had no fights in years. I remember Ali was very inactive before his recent string of fights also. They must have awful management. It's a shame that'd happen to American Olympic fighters. 2008's team has an overall record of 172-5-1-1 while the most recent team has a record of 150-1-0-1. There's no reason why the number of fights are that close

Overall I think 2008 was better just because of Gary Russell Jr, Deontay Wilder and Demetrius Andrade. That's very top heavy in talent. 2012's fighters may prove to become better though. Spence, Ramirez and Joseph Diaz Jr have to best shot at doing that.


----------



## Lampley (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Jamal Herring vs Shafikov headlines ESPN July 2. Do or die fight here
> 
> http://www.boxingscene.com/herring-vs-shafikov-headline-july-2-pbc-on-espn-reading-pa--105447


Thank you for keeping all this stuff updated. Very helpful.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

And Warren is now the first champion from this Olympic team


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> And Warren is now the first champion from this Olympic team


Amazing since until the Payano fights I would've said he was one of the worst out of them, ahead of Breazeale thoigh aha


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

adamcanavan said:


> Amazing since until the Payano fights I would've said he was one of the worst out of them, ahead of Breazeale thoigh aha


lol yeah I'd agree with that. He's seem to have gotten his speed back at 118, so that helps. He'd lose to a puncher unless he modifies his gameplan


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Spence confirms that his next fight is August 21st on NBC most likely vs Leonard Bundu in the final IBF eliminator


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Tough luck for Breazeale vs Joshua


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/746839494393987072
Right now the Olympians are 1-2 in title fights


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> Comparing 2012 to 2008 so far
> 
> 2008
> 106: Luis Yanez 7-0-1 ATL: He signed with Mendelson Entertainment Group. http://megartsmedia.com/tickets/ Why he would sign with a company more known for putting on parades and promoting concerts is beyond me.
> ...


If I had to guess the future. Not including Warren, I think we'll see 3 world champions from 2012 (Spence, Ramirez, Diaz Jr.). I can't for the life of me see Gausha or Browne becoming world champions unless something very wrong happens (see Mosley-Avanesyan for a "world title".)


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Atlanta said:


> If I had to guess the future. Not including Warren, I think we'll see 3 world champions from 2012 (Spence, Ramirez, Diaz Jr.). I can't for the life of me see Gausha or Browne becoming world champions unless something very wrong happens (see Mosley-Avanesyan for a "world title".)


Thanks for the update on those guys from 2008 team. What wasted potential. And I agree with the 3 guys you picked. Jamal Herring could possibly pick up a vacant title at the weak 135lb division


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

Wrong thread


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

Wrong thread


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/747570181816233985


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/747831721098280960


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

http://www.boxingscene.com/?m=show&id=106231

The World Championships Committee of the World Boxing Association (WBA) have ordered the start of negotiations between Rau'Shee Warren (13-1, 4KO) - the super champion at bantamweight - and British boxer Jamie McDonnell ( 28-2-1, 13KO), who holds the "regular championship" of the division.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/749255396032909313


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

adamcanavan said:


> Big step up. Shafikov walks through him imo


You were right. Herring's corner stops it in the 10th


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/752710439167942656


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/755460915668004864


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

I was REALLY wanting a spence vs brook


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

This is why Devin Haney and Erickson Lubin should have went to the Olympics


----------



## KO KIDD (ESB EX-Patriot) (Jun 3, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> This is why Devin Haney and Erickson Lubin should have went to the Olympics


Proud to see another nj athlete on the big time

Wishing my man jordan Burroughs would get more coverage


----------



## KO KIDD (ESB EX-Patriot) (Jun 3, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/755460915668004864


Got tickets


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> This is why Devin Haney and Erickson Lubin should have went to the Olympics


I think Shakur is better than Haney


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

paloalto00 said:


> I think Shakur is better than Haney


We'll see. I haven't seen enough of either. Shakur seems like the better amateur, but Haney has been famous inside the gyms


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> We'll see. I haven't seen enough of either. Shakur seems like the better amateur, but Haney has been famous inside the gyms


They sparred, the video got taken down. Shakur was landing some nasty left hands


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

paloalto00 said:


> They sparred, the video got taken down. Shakur was landing some nasty left hands


Oh damn, I think I did see that video, but didn't really know who Shakur was at the time. I'll look into seeing if they ever fought

edit: hell yeah, found this


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Welcome Team USA 2016

Light Flyweight: Nico Hernandez
Flyweight: Antonio Vargas
Bantamweight: Shakur Stevenson
Lightweight: Carlos Balderas
Light welterweight: Gary Russel 
Middleweight: Charles Conwell


----------



## KO KIDD (ESB EX-Patriot) (Jun 3, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Welcome Team USA 2016
> 
> Light Flyweight: Nico Hernandez
> Flyweight: Antonio Vargas
> ...


Is Gary Russell related to Gary Russell Jr?

Did cam awesome not qualify


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> Welcome Team USA 2016
> 
> Light Flyweight: Nico Hernandez
> Flyweight: Antonio Vargas
> ...


Stevenson should get at least Bronze looking at the draw, I also got 66/1 on Vargas this morning but loads of money must have piled on as he dropped to 7/2 at one stage :lol:



KO KIDD (ESB EX-Patriot) said:


> Is Gary Russell related to Gary Russell Jr?
> 
> Did cam awesome not qualify


There's like four brothers all called Gary :lol: and nah Cam Awesome just doesn't have it


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

KO KIDD (ESB EX-Patriot) said:


> Is Gary Russell related to Gary Russell Jr?
> 
> Did cam awesome not qualify


lol yeah he's one of the Russel brothers like Jamie explained. And thanks for reminding me of Cam's name. I was trying to remember. It sucks he didn't make the team. I think he stayed around all these years just to go to the Olympics.








JamieC said:


> Stevenson should get at least Bronze looking at the draw, I also got 66/1 on Vargas this morning but loads of money must have piled on as he dropped to 7/2 at one stage :lol:


So Vargas really is that good? I'll have to look him up


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> lol yeah he's one of the Russel brothers like Jamie explained. And thanks for reminding me of Cam's name. I was trying to remember. It sucks he didn't make the team. I think he stayed around all these years just to go to the Olympics.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah he's beaten Veitia and I'm sure Muhammad Ali before, so on his day he's probably the best hope you've got, flyweight isn't stacked either. Bantam is stacked for Stevenson but he's got a good draw to get to bronze before he faces a real challenge.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Welcome Team USA 2016
> 
> Light Flyweight: Nico Hernandez
> Flyweight: Antonio Vargas
> ...


Nico Hernandez fights Manuel Cappai from Italy 8/6 at 4:30PM

Antonio Vargas fights Juliao Neto from Brazil 8/13 at 10:30AM

Shakur Stevenson has a bye and fights on 8/14 at 11:15AM

Carlos Baldera fights Berik Abdrakhmanov of Kaz 8/6 at 11:15AM

Gary Russel fights Richardson Hitchins of Haiti 8/10 at 5:45PM

Charles Conwell fights Krishan Vikas on 8/9 at 5:15PM


----------



## conradically (Jul 12, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Nico Hernandez fights Manuel Cappai from Italy 8/6 at 4:30PM
> 
> Antonio Vargas fights Juliao Neto from Brazil 8/13 at 10:30AM
> 
> ...


Richardson Hitchins fought in the USA olympic trials (he's from Brooklyn) but then qualified for Haiti.
Russell has beat him in the US amateurs. Hitchins did well to qualify at the world olympic qualifier in June. He would have faced Russell there as well, but Russell dropped out once he had qualified for the olympics. Hitchins wound up losing to GBR's Pat McCormack in the final.

Krishan Vikas is the guy Errol Spence lost to in the 2012 olympics and then had the decision overturned. Vikas has now moved up to middleweight. Will be tough for Conwell because Vikas is a hands-low mover (and a hugger) and 18-year old Conwell might find the style difficult. If Conwell can get past Vikas, that would say a lot.

Hitchins versus Russell:





Another footnote. The man who won the US olympic trials at lightweight is not Carlos Balderas! Balderas qualified via the WSB standings, effectively eliminating the spot from contention in the US. They still held the trials for the lightweight division and the winner was another youngster, Teofimo Lopez. It was a symbolic victory only. Lopez will, however, be fighting in the olympics ... but for Nicaragua.

So although the USA technically qualified 6 male boxers, there are 8 fighters in the olympics from the USA fighting for another country.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> Nico Hernandez fights Manuel Cappai from Italy 8/6 at 4:30PM
> 
> Antonio Vargas fights Juliao Neto from Brazil 8/13 at 10:30AM
> 
> ...


Balderas looked sick in there, real good prospect, depending on his quarter draw he could medal, I fancy him to beat Narimatsu anyway


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

conradically said:


> Richardson Hitchins fought in the USA olympic trials (he's from Brooklyn) but then qualified for Haiti.
> Russell has beat him in the US amateurs. Hitchins did well to qualify at the world olympic qualifier in June. He would have faced Russell there as well, but Russell dropped out once he had qualified for the olympics. Hitchins wound up losing to GBR's Pat McCormack in the final.
> 
> Krishan Vikas is the guy Errol Spence lost to in the 2012 olympics and then had the decision overturned. Vikas has now moved up to middleweight. Will be tough for Conwell because Vikas is a hands-low mover (and a hugger) and 18-year old Conwell might find the style difficult. If Conwell can get past Vikas, that would say a lot.
> ...


How did Lopez qualify? Must have something about him because Balderas looked very good earlier!


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

JamieC said:


> Balderas looked sick in there, real good prospect, depending on his quarter draw he could medal, I fancy him to beat Narimatsu anyway


He is due to face Alvarez, unfortunate that


----------



## conradically (Jul 12, 2013)

Eoghan said:


> How did Lopez qualify? Must have something about him because Balderas looked very good earlier!


Lopez qualified with Nicaragua in the Americas Qualifier (North and South America). Balderas did not compete at the USA olympic trilas because he had already qualified. The odds for Lopez to win gold were higher (14/1) than Balderas (22/1) as of two days ago, actually.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Eoghan said:


> He is due to face Alvarez, unfortunate that


Ah, oh well. Brutal draw for the Americans really, Balderas and Conwell could medal if they'd had better draws.


----------



## stevebhoy87 (Jun 4, 2013)

JamieC said:


> Yeah he's beaten Veitia and I'm sure Muhammad Ali before, so on his day he's probably the best hope you've got, flyweight isn't stacked either. Bantam is stacked for Stevenson but he's got a good draw to get to bronze before he faces a real challenge.


Whose side of the draw is Stevenson on, Conlan or Ramirez?


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

stevebhoy87 said:


> Whose side of the draw is Stevenson on, Conlan or Ramirez?


Conlan who he'd face in the semis


----------



## stevebhoy87 (Jun 4, 2013)

JamieC said:


> Conlan who he'd face in the semis


That will be some match up if it happens, and then whoever wins likely to face Ramirez in the final, bantamweight is stacked.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

conradically said:


> Richardson Hitchins fought in the USA olympic trials (he's from Brooklyn) but then qualified for Haiti.
> Russell has beat him in the US amateurs. Hitchins did well to qualify at the world olympic qualifier in June. He would have faced Russell there as well, but Russell dropped out once he had qualified for the olympics. Hitchins wound up losing to GBR's Pat McCormack in the final.
> 
> Krishan Vikas is the guy Errol Spence lost to in the 2012 olympics and then had the decision overturned. Vikas has now moved up to middleweight. Will be tough for Conwell because Vikas is a hands-low mover (and a hugger) and 18-year old Conwell might find the style difficult. If Conwell can get past Vikas, that would say a lot.
> ...


Damn thanks for this post. Very enlightening. Didn't Abner Mares do something similar where he didn't make the USA team, but fought for Mexico?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

I'll probably create a thread strictly for this year's Olympics. I already missed all of the fights that came on today so far 

Yall can srream the fights here though

http://www.nbcolympics.com/boxing


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Hell yeah, Nico Hernandez wins. He was lighting him up the last round


----------



## KO KIDD (ESB EX-Patriot) (Jun 3, 2013)

Fuck I'm missing it all at work

NJ.com predicts Stevenson to silver

How'd he do in WSB


----------



## stevebhoy87 (Jun 4, 2013)

KO KIDD (ESB EX-Patriot) said:


> Fuck I'm missing it all at work
> 
> NJ.com predicts Stevenson to silver
> 
> How'd he do in WSB


He was 2-0 but didn't fight any top level fighters. Looking at things he should get to the semi finals, would pretty likely face Michael Conlan there whose a top level fighter and the current world champion. From what I've seen of Stevenson he looks class so maybe when he faces a top liner like Conlan he can just step up to that level but at the moment I think Conlan should be favourite.

If he gets through that will fight Robiesy Ramirez in the final I'd expect, who for me should have been named boxer of the tournament at the last olymics which he won at 18.


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Damn thanks for this post. Very enlightening. Didn't Abner Mares do something similar where he didn't make the USA team, but fought for Mexico?


This is happens a lot. I believe Oscar Valdez did the same thing in Beijing


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

JamieC said:


> Balderas looked sick in there, real good prospect, depending on his quarter draw he could medal, I fancy him to beat Narimatsu anyway


I'm watching him now. He does look really good. I can't wait to see him go pro

http://stream.nbcolympics.com/boxing-day-1-morning-session


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Nico Hernandez fights Manuel Cappai from Italy 8/6 at 4:30PM
> 
> Antonio Vargas fights Juliao Neto from Brazil 8/13 at 10:30AM
> 
> ...


Nico Hernandez fights Vasilli Egorov from Russia 8/8 at 4:45PM

Carlos Baldera fights Daisuke Narimutsu from Japan 8/9 at 10:15AM


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

http://www.boxingscene.com/lopez-lashes-out-aiba-claiming-politics-olympics-loss--107491

Teofrimo Lopez from the US, but fighting for Honduras is pissed after a controversial loss.


----------



## conradically (Jul 12, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> http://www.boxingscene.com/lopez-lashes-out-aiba-claiming-politics-olympics-loss--107491
> 
> Teofrimo Lopez from the US, but fighting for Honduras is pissed after a controversial loss.


I watched it. Even @Dealt_with would have been horrified by Sofiane Oumiha's style. It was the worst caricature of the amateur fencing, pitty-pat, perpetual motion, do-nothing style.

Teofimo Lopez made the mistake of adopting something resembling a shoulder-roll, making AIBA judges connect him to Floyd Mayweather, someone they no doubt abhor.

Lopez connected with most of significant blows, while expending 1/10th of the energy. Oumiha hopped around like an 18-year old Frenchified version of Cassius Clay on speed, landing the occasional flailing pitty-pat.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Nico Hernandez just upset Vasilli Egorov from Russia.

Ergorov was the #2 ranked fighter at 46-49kg

His next fight will be against Carlos Quipo Pilataxi of Ecuador 8/10 at 4:15 PM

Rest of the schedule is 
Carlos Baldera fights Daisuke Narimutsu from Japan *8/9 at 10:15 AM*

Antonio Vargas fights Juliao Neto from Brazil 8/13 at 10:30 AM

Shakur Stevenson has a bye and fights on 8/14 at 11:15 AM

Gary Russel fights Richardson Hitchins of Haiti 8/10 at 5:45 PM

Charles Conwell fights Krishan Vikas on *8/9 at 5:15 PM*

All times are in Eastern Standard Time (EST)


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Carlos Baldera won his fight by UD. He'll have to fight #1 ranked Lazaro Alvarez from Cuba next.

That fight will be on August 12th at 11:30 AM

edit:
Charles Conwell losses to Vikas of India


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Nico Herndandez beats Carlos Quipo Pilataxi of Ecuador to become the first American male boxer to win a medal since 2008. He's the first time to win a medal in that division in 28 years.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Nico Herndandez's next fight will be against Hasanboy Dusmatov from Uzbekistan

The fight will be Aug 12 at 11:15AM

Rest of the schedule is 
Carlos Baldera fights Lazaro Alvarez from Cuba 8/12 at 11:30 AM

Antonio Vargas fights Juliao Neto from Brazil 8/13 at 10:30 AM

Shakur Stevenson fights Robenilson De Jesus from Brazil on 8/14 at 11:15 AM

Gary Russel fights Wuttichai Masuk of Thaliand 8/14 at 12:30 PM

All times are in Eastern Standard Time (EST)


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> Nico Herndandez's next fight will be against Hasanboy Dusmatov from Uzbekistan
> 
> The fight will be Aug 12 at 11:15AM
> 
> ...


I got 66/1 on Vargas when the markets opened, he then dropped to 7/2 the same day :lol:


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

JamieC said:


> I got 66/1 on Vargas when the markets opened, he then dropped to 7/2 the same day :lol:


Oh yeah I forgot about Vargas. Hernandez just won a medal and he's still wasn't even touted as the best fighter on the team :yep


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> Oh yeah I forgot about Vargas. Hernandez just won a medal and he's still wasn't even touted as the best fighter on the team :yep


Nah I thought Hernandez was solid but would struggle with the more nuanced boxers and his draw was very tough. Instead he focused on solid fundamentals, that one-two-hook and good timing, great stuff from him. Vargas from what I've seen should really hope for a Gold if he's in form.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

We went 0-2 today

Nico Herndandez' lost Hasanboy Dusmatov from Uzbekistan, but will still receive a bronze medal 

Carlos Balderas lost to Lazaro Alvarez from Cuba who will go on to medal


----------



## Crean (May 19, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> We went 0-2 today
> 
> Nico Herndandez' lost Hasanboy Dusmatov from Uzbekistan, but will still receive a bronze medal
> 
> Carlos Balderas lost to Lazaro Alvarez from Cuba who will go on to medal


I heard the judging was a bit harsh on Hernandez?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Crean said:


> I heard the judging was a bit harsh on Hernandez?


Yeah a little bit, but I still thought he lost it. Dusmatov was timing the hell out of him.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Nice first round KO by the Cuban


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Antonio Vargas wins!

His next fight will be against Shakhobidin Zoirov from Uzbekistan 8/15 at 10:45

Rest of the schedule is
Shakur Stevenson fights Robenilson De Jesus from Brazil on 8/14 at 11:15 AM

Gary Russel fights Wuttichai Masuk of Thaliand 8/14 at 12:30 PM

All times are in Eastern Standard Time (EST)


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Antonio Vargas wins!
> 
> His next fight will be against Shakhobidin Zoirov from Uzbekistan 8/15 at 10:45
> 
> ...


Zoirov looked class, will be very tough


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

The US guys are getting no help at all from the judges


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Eoghan said:


> Zoirov looked class, will be very tough


Uzbekistan has been pumping out some tough fighters this year



adamcanavan said:


> The US guys are getting no help at all from the judges


I was very close to throwing stuff when the judges came out with those initial scores from round 1 and 2 in the Vargas fight


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Uzbekistan has been pumping out some tough fighters this year
> 
> I was very close to throwing stuff when the judges came out with those initial scores from round 1 and 2 in the Vargas fight


Round 1 was scored for Brazil originally, but then they seemed to reverse this? Strange goings on


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Shakur Stevenson dominated his fight

He fights next against MGL's Tsendbaata Erdenebat on 8/16 at 10:45


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Gary Russel eeks out a close win over *Thaliand's* Wuttichai Masuk

The schedule is
Shakur Stevenson fights Tsendbaata Erdenebat from MGL on 8/16 at 10:15 AM

Antonio Vargas fights Shakhobidin Zoirov from Uzbekistan 8/15 at 10:45

Gary Russel fights Fazliddin Gaibnazrov of UZB 8/16 at 11:15 PM

All times are in Eastern Standard Time (EST)


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Lets evaluate how we're doing so far:

*Light Flyweight: Nico Hernandez 3-1 Bronze Medal*
W Manuel Cappai
W Vasili Egorov
W Carlos Quipo Pilataxi
L Hasanboy Dusmatovn (gold medalist)
*
Flyweight: Antonio Vargas 1-1*
W Juliao Henriques Neto
L Shakhobidin Zoirov

*Bantamweight: Shakur Stevenson 3-0*
Bye
W Robenílson Vieira de Jesus
W Tsendbaata Erdenebat
W Vladimir Nikitin (by forfeit)
*
Lightweight: Carlos Balderas 2-1*
W Berik Abdrakhmanov
W Daisuke Narimatsu
L Lazaro Alvarez
*
Light welterweight: Gary Russel 2-1*
W Richardson Hitchins
W Wuttichai Masuk
L Fazliddin Gaibnazrov
*
Middleweight: Charles Conwell 0-1*
L Krishan Vikas


----------



## EL MAS MACHO (Jun 6, 2012)

Stevenson looked great today against a solid and experienced Brazilian with vociferous support behind him. His punch selection and judgement of distance is fantastic for his age, and he has obvious athletic gifts. I'd like to see him straighten his punches at times . He'd be better of staying amateur a bit longer IMO, elite amateurs provide a much higher level of competition than the dross he'll inevitably fight when he turns pro.


----------



## Crean (May 19, 2013)

US men's should come away with 3 medals I'd say.

Stevenson looks the pick of his division. It's between him, ramirez and conlon, and he looked sharpest today.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Vargas got schooled today


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Shakur Stevenson dominates Tsendbaata Erdenebat from MGL

Antonio Vargas lost a wide decision to Shakhobidin Zoirov from Uzbekistan however.

Stevenson fights again against Russia's Vladimir Nikitin on 8/18 at 1:30 in the semifinals


edit: Gary Russel got robbed vs Fazliddin Gaibnazrov of UZB :fire


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

I don't want to be given over wholly to hyperbole, but Shakur Stevenson looks like a young Mayweather. Easily one of the most polished American amateurs I've seen.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/765704045210181632


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

I think the boxers still fighting should be looking to KO/TKO their opponents now. Can't leave it to the judges anymore.


----------



## Scorpio78 (Jun 10, 2012)

Will be some final if both Stevenson and Ramirez make it .


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

I wanted to see Stevenson whoop his ass. Either way, he's guaranteed a silver medal now

http://www.boxingscene.com/nikitin-who-beat-conlan-withdraws-from-shakur-stevenson-bout--107820


----------



## KO KIDD (ESB EX-Patriot) (Jun 3, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I wanted to see Stevenson whoop his ass. Either way, he's guaranteed a silver medal now
> 
> http://www.boxingscene.com/nikitin-who-beat-conlan-withdraws-from-shakur-stevenson-bout--107820


probably would have needed a KO


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

I hope we see a Stevenson vs Ramirez match up


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

This will be an amazing display of boxing

Shakur Stevenson fights Cuba's Robeisy Ramirez August 20th at 1:15 for the bantamweight gold medal


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Ramirez is 22 years old and already an Olympic gold medalist. This is a huge test for Shak. Rooting hard for him.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## KO KIDD (ESB EX-Patriot) (Jun 3, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


>


I was there, great venue better KO


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

Looking at the highlights, Bundu seemed to do a good job of smothering and shutting down Spence...temporarily


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Bronze medalist makes his debut on the Crawford/Molina

http://www.boxingscene.com/nico-hernandez-turn-pro-on-crawford-vs-molina-card--110593


----------



## Thomas Crewz (Jul 23, 2013)

Excited to see Balderas make his debut and Stevenson obviously. Whats the deal with Shakur has he signed any deal yet? Seemed a foregone conclusion at one point.

Is Balderas' brother any good? He signed with Shaeffer along with Carlos


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Joseph Diaz Jr's combinations are beautiful. I'm worried about his power though. He has the symptoms of a fighter who will eventually get pressured to death and lose like Cotto/Margarito.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


>


Dangerous fight for Warren, Zhakiyanov is no mug


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

I'll make the 2016 thread when I get the chance


----------



## LiL Boosie (Feb 9, 2014)

2012 class I hope Jojo steps up and fights for a belt... IMO just as good and skilled as Valdez just less power. Maybe a better boxer-counter puncher then Valdez

2016 i like
Stevenson
Balderas

And kids like Ryan Garcia, Devin Haney


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Spence vs Berto, I like that fight if no Kell Brook


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Good fight here also.


----------



## MyName (Jun 26, 2013)

Nice fight.

Neveer thought much of Thomas Williams jr-makes too many mistakes to be elite but boy he is entertaining everytime out.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

It's too bad Warren sucks


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/833123086371266560


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/833144340104900608


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Breazeale wins a thriller last night


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Holy shit, I just checked boxrec and realized Micheal Hunter is fighting Oleksandr Usyk next. He's going to get wrecked.


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Errol's time is coming soon. Haven't been this excited about a fight since Floyd/Manny


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

SouthPaw said:


> Errol's time is coming soon. Haven't been this excited about a fight since Floyd/Manny


I agree, excluding a select few like Thurman/Porter


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

We've waited a long time for this


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> We've waited a long time for this


absolutely, can't help but be excited for spence, he's living the dream right now


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/868595631396343808
Spence proves the hype is real


----------



## KO KIDD (ESB EX-Patriot) (Jun 3, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/868595631396343808
> Spence proves the hype is real


great win

how was the fight


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

KO KIDD (ESB EX-Patriot) said:


> great win
> 
> how was the fight


it was pretty good and suspenseful. I hope he gained some fans from this


----------



## Pimp C (Jun 3, 2013)

Been on the Spence train from the jump! Always knew he would be a much better pro than amateur because he was a great body puncher great pro style and that isn't something that takes you far in the ams.


----------



## KO KIDD (ESB EX-Patriot) (Jun 3, 2013)

Pimp C said:


> Been on the Spence train from the jump! Always knew he would be a much better pro than amateur because he was a great body puncher great pro style and that isn't something that takes you far in the ams.


I kind have felt that way about a lot that class especially Diaz


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

http://www.boxingscene.com/spence-next-fight-air-on-fox-from-dallas-september--117247

*Spence's Next Fight Could Air on FOX From Dallas in September*

By Keith Idec

NEW YORK - Errol Spence Jr. discussed the possibilities of fighting Danny Garcia, Shawn Porter and Lamont Peterson while waiting for fellow welterweight champion Keith Thurman to recuperate from elbow surgery.

BoxingScene.com has learned that Spence is more likely to face a lesser opponent than Garcia, Porter or Peterson sometime in September in his first defense of the IBF welterweight title he won May 27 by stopping Kell Brook in the 11th round in Sheffield, England. Spence's first defense also is likely to be broadcast by FOX, on free TV, not Showtime, which televised the Spence-Brook bout.

"Hopefully I can have a homecoming in Dallas, maybe in September sometime," Spence told a small group of reporters during a recent luncheon in Manhattan. "I've got to talk to my manager [Al Haymon]. But yeah, definitely, I would like to get a fight in before [Thurman] comes back. He's gonna be out six, seven months, and he has to get back in shape. He might be out nine months, so I'd definitely like to get a fight in before then."










The 27-year-year-old Spence (22-0, 19 KOs), a 2012 American Olympian, wants to fight in the Dallas area because he grew up in DeSoto, Texas, a Dallas suburb. Haymon is expected to accommodate his emerging star's request by taking that fight either to Dallas' American Airlines Center, home of the NBA's Mavericks and NHL's Stars, or Ford Center at The Star, the Dallas Cowboys' training facility in Frisco, Texas.

"That would mean a lot," Spence said. "Fighting at home in front of my fans, family and friends, that's a dream come true. Especially me having the title, and bringing it back to Dallas, which hasn't happened in a long time, that would mean a lot to me. That would be a dream of mine, too. Hopefully, I can make that happen."

The strong southpaw won't have a mandatory defense due for nine months because Spence was the mandatory challenger for Brook's belt. That should enable Spence to choose a contender ranked in the IBF's top 15 at 147 pounds for an optional defense, unless his mandatory challenger is determined before his next fight needs to be scheduled.

His last appearance on free TV drew roughly six million viewers, by far the largest television audience for a boxing match in 2016. That fight - a sixth-round knockout of Italy's Leonard Bundu (33-2-2, 12 KOs) in an IBF elimination match August 21 in Brooklyn, New York - received a ratings boost because it followed the United States men's basketball team's gold-medal victory over Serbia at the 2016 Summer Olympics in Rio de Janeiro.

Spence's win against Brook, which Showtime aired on a Saturday afternoon on a holiday weekend, drew a peak audience of 337,000 viewers and an average audience of 291,000.

- See more at: http://www.boxingscene.com/spence-n...dallas-september--117247#sthash.62pCGY8h.dpuf


----------



## KO KIDD (ESB EX-Patriot) (Jun 3, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> http://www.boxingscene.com/spence-next-fight-air-on-fox-from-dallas-september--117247
> 
> *Spence's Next Fight Could Air on FOX From Dallas in September*
> 
> ...


how did Thurman get hurt


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

KO KIDD (ESB EX-Patriot) said:


> how did Thurman get hurt


He got surgery on his right elbow a couple of weeks ago. I think it was a nagging injury that he just now decided to get taken care of.


----------



## KO KIDD (ESB EX-Patriot) (Jun 3, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> He got surgery on his right elbow a couple of weeks ago. I think it was a nagging injury that he just now decided to get taken care of.


I wonder if that will lead to maybe an improvement in his power


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

KO KIDD (ESB EX-Patriot) said:


> I wonder if that will lead to maybe an improvement in his power


possubly. It could allow him to throw it without the fear of injuring it. I hurt my right wrist recently and I know I was subconsciously holding back a good chunk of power in fear of hurting it again.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## KO KIDD (ESB EX-Patriot) (Jun 3, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


>


I'm working on getting tix to either this or Garcia vs broner


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

KO KIDD (ESB EX-Patriot) said:


> I'm working on getting tix to either this or Garcia vs broner


I'm envious. I wish there were fights near Atlanta for me to go to.


----------



## KO KIDD (ESB EX-Patriot) (Jun 3, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I'm envious. I wish there were fights near Atlanta for me to go to.


Can you go to anything in Florida or Biloxi

I live live in NJ so I can hit Prudential by train, he SUN Center in Trenton isnt far by car, Philly is an hour and a half so we go to the 2300 and AC is like 90 minutes and the city is easy by train puts you right at the garden. The Barclay CCenter is a good venue and its easy to get to off the highway

Me an my brother try to go to 3 big fights a year and maybe 1 small one

We saw Wilder vs Szpilka, I saw Huck vs Glowacki/Cunningham vs Tarver, and Klitschko vs Jennings

Really want to travel to a big fight in Vegas and would love to go to the outdoor venue in Califorina I think the Stub Hub


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

KO KIDD (ESB EX-Patriot) said:


> Can you go to anything in Florida or Biloxi
> 
> I live live in NJ so I can hit Prudential by train, he SUN Center in Trenton isnt far by car, Philly is an hour and a half so we go to the 2300 and AC is like 90 minutes and the city is easy by train puts you right at the garden. The Barclay CCenter is a good venue and its easy to get to off the highway
> 
> ...


Yeah I probably should have went to Wilder vs Washington, but that was in the middle of tax season. Keith Thurman may have a fight near Tampa again also, so I guess that's an option.

For sure though, I'll fly anywhere to watch Spence vs Thurman


----------



## KO KIDD (ESB EX-Patriot) (Jun 3, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Yeah I probably should have went to Wilder vs Washington, but that was in the middle of tax season. Keith Thurman may have a fight near Tampa again also, so I guess that's an option.
> 
> For sure though, I'll fly anywhere to watch Spence vs Thurman


I can't think of a big Atlanta fight since holyfield vs Cooper any other greats come out of there


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Man, Marcus Browne looked spectacular! Monaghan may not be elite, but he's a tough, clever guy who knows how to survive. Browne just totally owned him.

Marcus continues to distance himself from the stink that was the Hot Rod fight. 

Who nex ?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/888112453384511488
Very underlooked fight here. Warren should be better at 115


----------



## KO KIDD (ESB EX-Patriot) (Jun 3, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/888112453384511488
> Very underlooked fight here. Warren should be better at 115


seems very short notice

very interesting fight and division move


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


>


Damn that sucks, I had the pleasure of sparring alongside Herring. The way he carries himself, I had no idea this dude (and everyone else there) were top ranked amateurs and Olympians. Hope he gets back on track


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

http://www.boxingscene.com/jose-ramirez-amir-imam-take-place-march-17-msg-theater--123171

Ramirez (21-0, 16 KOs), of Avenal, California, and Imam (21-1, 18 KOs), of Albany, New York, solidified their fight for the vacant WBC super lightweight championship by winning their respective fights November 11 in Fresno, California.

The 25-year-old Ramirez knocked out previously unbeaten Mike Reed (23-1, 12 KOs), of Waldorf, Maryland, in the second round of the main event that night at Fresno State University's Save Mart Center. On the undercard, Imam stopped Johnny Garcia (19-6-1, 11 KOs), of Holland, Michigan, after four rounds.

Imam is ranked No. 1 by the WBC at 140 pounds, two spots ahead of Ramirez. Terence Crawford (32-0, 23 KOs) vacated the WBC 140-pound championship, along with the IBF, WBA and WBO titles, when he decided to move up to welterweight earlier this year.


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> http://www.boxingscene.com/jose-ramirez-amir-imam-take-place-march-17-msg-theater--123171
> 
> Ramirez (21-0, 16 KOs), of Avenal, California, and Imam (21-1, 18 KOs), of Albany, New York, solidified their fight for the vacant WBC super lightweight championship by winning their respective fights November 11 in Fresno, California.
> 
> ...


Ramirez impressed me, Mike Reed was one of those dudes people pulled out of tournaments for and Ramirez managed to stop him in 2


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Spence is the only current title holder, but Jose Ramirez is getting his shot against Amir Iman for the WBC belt vacated by Crawford.

Also Jamal Herring just signed with Top Rank


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Spence is the only current title holder, but Jose Ramirez is getting his shot against Amir Iman for the WBC belt vacated by Crawford.
> 
> Also Jamal Herring just signed with Top Rank


Ramirez is gonna beat the piss out of Iman. Herring is my dude but he doesn't know how to handle a slugger


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

paloalto00 said:


> Ramirez is gonna beat the piss out of Iman. Herring is my dude but he doesn't know how to handle a slugger


Yeah that pressure should be too much for Iman. And yeah Herring is too weak to handle the pressure. I wonder if he hit the weights and moved up if it'd help him. He's a 5'10 lightweight. Maybe his frame doesn't have enough muscle on it.


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Yeah that pressure should be too much for Iman. And yeah Herring is too weak to handle the pressure. I wonder if he hit the weights and moved up if it'd help him. He's a 5'10 lightweight. Maybe his frame doesn't have enough muscle on it.


When he came down to spar, no one ever pressed the action on him at least nit effectively. He was always able to sit outside and box, with the exception of his good friend named Tommy Roque who has dropped him a couple times despite being a weight class lower


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Peterson getting fed to Errol tomorrow in what should be a showcase fight. Peterson is at his best inside and Errol is way better. I expect Lamont on the backfoot early until Errol tracks him down late and stops him.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

http://www.boxingscene.com/gary-russell-jr-vs-joseph-diaz-ball-already-rolling--125449

Featherweight contender Joseph Diaz (25-0, 13 KO's) kicks off his 2018 by facing veteran, Victor Terrazas (38-4-2/21 KO's), on Thursday night at the Fantasy Springs Casino in Indio, California.

Should Diaz come out victorious, he will be in line to face WBC titlist Gary Russell Jr. next. Diaz is rated number one by the WBC.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Jose Ramirez wins the 140 wbc title


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


>


Thx.

Great, short interview.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

__
http://instagr.am/p/Bhz4PmzgVuy/


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

__
http://instagr.am/p/BjU0k9DAmJ1/


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

https://www.boxingscene.com/raushee-warren-vs-nordine-oubaali-vacant-wbc-title--131519

The president of the World Boxing Council revealed that it will be in October when the Frenchman Nordine Oubaali (14-0, 11 KOs) and American Olympian Rau'shee Warren (16-2, 4 KOs) will be measured for the bantamweight championship left vacant by Mexican bomber Luis 'Panterita' Nery.


----------



## Philly Shell (Sep 4, 2018)

bballchump11 said:


> https://www.boxingscene.com/raushee-warren-vs-nordine-oubaali-vacant-wbc-title--131519
> 
> The president of the World Boxing Council revealed that it will be in October when the Frenchman Nordine Oubaali (14-0, 11 KOs) and American Olympian Rau'shee Warren (16-2, 4 KOs) will be measured for the bantamweight championship left vacant by Mexican bomber Luis 'Panterita' Nery.


measured?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Philly Shell said:


> measured?


lol must be a typo on their site.


----------



## Davie (Dec 21, 2017)

Philly Shell said:


> measured?


Testicles mate.

You want Nery's belt you better have big fucking ball's


----------

